# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ιστορία της Ελλ. Ναυτιλίας-Σημαίες (Greek Oceangoing Shipping & history)

## nicky

Σε αυτό το topic, θα ήθελα να γνωρίσουμε τα μεγάλα ονόματα των Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών που χάραξαν τον δρόμο της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας, ανθρώπων που ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν, κυριάρχησαν σε όλα τα πλάτη και μήκη της υφηλίου, και που τα ονόματά τους, όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν, θα είναι συνώνυμα της λέξης ΘΡΥΛΟΣ....

Ας ξεκινήσουμε το ταξίδι μας λοιπόν, πίσω στον χρόνο, και να γνωρίσουμε το αθάνατο ελληνικό δαιμόνιο....από την πηγή γεννήσεώς του....από την ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ.....

Θα ήθελα, κάθε μέλος της παρέας μας να προσθέσει έστω και ένα μικρό λιθαράκι στην σελίδα αυτή, είτε προσθέτοντας βιογραφία, είτε σχόλιο, έστω σαν φόρο τιμής όχι απαραίτητα για το αναφερθέν άτομο, αλλά για τον τρόπο που κατάφερε να αλλάξει την ναυτική ιστορία.....

----------


## nicky

ΩΝΑΣΗΣ :  Ο άνθρωπος του αιώνα 

Σήμερα θα ασχοληθούμε μ ένα πρόσωπο που το όνομά του έγινε συνώνυμο του πλούτου και της δύναμης. Το άτομο που θα μας απασχολήσει είναι συμπατριώτης μας και όλοι τον ξέρουμε με το μικρό του όνομα. Είναι ένας σύγχρονος Ελληνας, που μόνο με το όνομά του έγινε η καλύτερη διαφήμιση για τη χώρα μας στα πέρατα του κόσμου. 

    Η ζωή του, μια «Οδύσσεια»:  Σμύρνη, Ελλάδα, Αργεντινή, Αμερική, Αγγλία... Συμπληρώνοντας τον κύκλο της είχε αποκτήσει ό,τι ονειρεύθηκε,  ό,τι πόθησε ο ίδιος, αλλά και ό,τι ποθούν δισεκατομμύρια άνθρωποι σε όλο τον κόσμο: Φήμη, δόξα, πλούτο.  Ηταν θα λέγαμε από τους ανθρώπους που  «πιάνουν τη ζωή από τα κέρατα και τη ρουφούν μέχρι το μεδούλι της». Κυκλοφορούσε και είχε σχέσεις με τις ωραιότερες και διασημότερες γυναίκες της εποχής του με κορυφαίες την Μαρία Κάλλας  και την πρώτη Κυρία της Αμερικής, τη Τζάκι Κένεντι. Αγαπήθηκε με πάθος και μισήθηκε με πάθος, όσο κανένας άλλος. Ομως,  γεννήθηκε για να κερδίζει.   

Το όνομα του:   Αριστοτέλης Ωνάσης. 

    Εχουν περάσει 31 χρόνια από τότε που πέθανε ο Αριστοτέλης Ωνάσης. Κι όμως το όνομα του αποτελεί ακόμα είδηση. Εφημερίδες, περιοδικά, τηλεοράσεις δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία. Τα βραβεία ΩΝΑΣΗ, το Ιδρυμα ΩΝΑΣΗ, η περιουσία του ΩΝΑΣΗ στα δικαστήρια, οι συνθήκες θανάτου των μελών της οικογενείας ΩΝΑΣΗ, ταινίες, σίριαλ, ακόμα και βιβλία για τη ζωή του. Τι ήταν τέλος πάντων αυτός ο άνθρωπος που όλοι ασχολούνται ακόμη μαζί του, που όλοι ήθελαν να τον μιμηθούν, που τον ζήλευαν και τον μισούσαν για τα πλούτη, τους έρωτες, τον τρόπο ζωής του? Ανεξάρτητα όμως από όλα αυτά, τελικά αποδείχθηκε πως όλα στον κόσμο τούτο είναι τόσο μάταια και τόσο ευάλωτα για τον άνθρωπο, ακόμα κι αν λέγεται ΩΝΑΣΗΣ.  Ξετυλίγοντας στη σημερινή μας εκπομπή το νήμα της ζωής του να πούμε από την αρχή ότι είναι ψέμα ότι ο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ  ήταν φτωχός, αγράμματος και άξεστος, όπως νομίζουν οι πολλοί.  Η οικογένεια του ήταν από τις καλύτερες της Σμύρνης, είχε αστική καταγωγή και φοίτησε στα καλύτερα σχολεία.  Γεννήθηκε στις 20 Ιανουαρίου του 1900. Ηταν το δεύτερο παιδί των γονιών του. Είχε προηγηθεί η Αρτεμις, δυο χρόνια πριν.    Ο Σωκράτης Ωνάσης, ο πατέρας του, ήταν  ένας από τους πλουσιότερους καπνέμπορους και επιχειρηματίες της Σμύρνης. Οι θείοι του Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση είχαν ασχοληθεί με την πολιτική.    Η μητέρα του Πηνελόπη Δολόγλου παντρεύτηκε στα 17 της χρόνια, αλλά πέθανε νέα στα 33 της. Ετσι ο μικρός Αριστοτέλης αφέθηκε στα χέρια της γιαγιάς του Γεσθημανής, που ήταν πολύ θρήσκα και ονειρευόταν για τον εγγονό της να γίνει παπάς. Μάλιστα κάθε εβδομάδα η γιαγιά έστελνε την αλλαξιά ρούχων του Αριστ. Ωνάση να την ευλογήσουν στην Αγία Παρασκευή. Εκεί ο μικρός ήταν παπαδάκι και του άρεσε να μαθαίνει απ έξω τους βυζαντινούς ψαλμούς.  Μέσα σε 6 μήνες από το θάνατο της μητέρας του, ο πατέρας του ξαναπαντρεύτηκε την Ελένη, από την οποία ο Αριστοτέλης απέκτησε 2 αδελφές, τη Μερόπη και την Καλλιρόη. Στη διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα του συνετέλεσε ο θείος του Αλέξανδρος Ωνάσης, που δεν ήθελε ο ανιψιός του να γίνει βουτυρόπαιδο. Του μιλούσε  συχνά για το κυνήγι, τα καράβια, τις σεξουαλικές χαρές, τις επικίνδυνες σχέσεις, τη θέση του άνδρα στον κόσμο.Του εμφύσησε τη γοητεία της δύναμης.  Στο σχολείο ο Αριστ. δεν ήταν καλός μαθητής γι αυτό άλλαξε αρκετά σχολεία. Από το σχολείο της εκκλησίας μεταγράφηκε στην Ακαδημία Αρώνη στη Σμύρνη και παράλληλα σπούδαζε αγγλικά και γερμανικά. Οταν έκανε τα γλυκά μάτια σε μια δασκάλα του τον απέβαλαν  για μια εβδομάδα. Μετά πήγε στην Ευαγγελική Σχολή, το καλύτερο σχολείο της Σμύρνης. Μεγαλώνοντας έκανε ένα ελκυστικό κορμί, που το επεδείκνυε με καμάρι στα κορίτσια. Από μικρός είχε δύναμη , τόλμη, διασυνδέσεις, λεφτά. Δωροδοκούσε τους υπαλλήλους των σχολείων του, αγόραζε τσιγάρα που τα κάπνιζαν με τους φίλους του. Καβγάδιζε συχνά, έλεγε ψέμματα  για πλάκα. Κι όμως, ήταν αγαπητός για τα ελαττώματα και τις απερισκεψίες του, το πνεύμα του και φυσικά τα χρήματά του.  Ηταν τακτικός πελάτης σε οίκο ανοχής και είχε τις πρώτες του εμπειρίες από τη δασκάλα του των γαλλικών, την πλύστρα της οικογένειας του και μια παντρεμμένη Τουρκάλα.       Το 1922 κρέμασαν το θείο του Αλέξανδρο και με τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή ο πατέρας του βρέθηκε στη φυλακή.  Η επιχείρηση του πατέρα περιήλθε στα χέρια των Τούρκων και η αποθήκη τους κάηκε.  Απότομα ο Αριστ.Ωνάσης ανδρώθηκε. Εμοιαζε μόλις 16 ετών αν και ήταν 22. Αυτό τον βοήθησε να κρύβει τα χρόνια του και έλεγε πως ήταν 16 γιατί τότε τους άνδρες από 17-70 ετών τους έπαιρναν για καταναγκαστικά έργα. Χάρη στον Αμερικανό πρόξενο στη Σμύρνη, που ήταν φίλος του θείου του, αγόρασε ένα βαρελάκι ρακί, μερικά μπουκάλια τζιν και ουίσκι. Το τζιν το αντάλλαξε με  μια άδεια εισόδου στην Αμερικανική ζώνη της Σμύρνης, το ρακί και το ουίσκι τα πρόσφερε στον Τούρκο στρατηγό που του έδωσε άδεια ελευθέρας για ολόκληρη τη Σμύρνη.   Χάρη σ αυτή την άδεια ελευθέρας επισκεπτόταν τον πατέρα του στις φυλακές. Στο κελάρι τους βρήκε τουρκικές λίρες και με το αμερικανικό βομβαρδιστικό «Ενστολ» βγήκε στη Λέσβο. Εκεί συνάντησε 17 κατατρομαγμένα άτομα της οικογένειας του, που είχαν εν τω μεταξύ φθάσει από τα στρατόπεδα συγκέντρωσης της Τουρκίας. Στο κατάστρωμα ενός εμπορικού πλοίου της Λιβύης, που έφευγε για τον Πειραιά, βρήκε θέσεις για όλη την οικογένεια του και 23 ετών πάτησε για πρώτη φορά το πόδι του στην Ελλάδα. Εμεινε σε υπαίθρια κατασκήνωση  και μετά σε δωμάτιο κοντά στην αποβάθρα. Ξαναγύρισε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη κι από εκεί τον Αύγουστο του 1923 με 250 δολάρια  ξεκίνησε για τη Νότια Αμερική.  Τον Αύγουστο του 1923 με 250 δολάρια πήγε στην Αργεντινή. Στο Μπουένος Αϊρες  έκανε διαφορες δουλειές. Πιατάς, υπάλληλος σε πλυντήριο, νυχτοφύλακας.  Οταν η Βρετανική Τηλεφωνική Εταιρία προσέλαβε ανειδίκευτο προσωπικό πήγε κι αυτός ως νυκτερινός τηλεφωνητής.  Τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του   κρατούσε σημειώσεις, διάβαζε οικονομικές εφημερίδες και παίζοντας πόκερ άρχισε να κερδίζει χρήματα. Τα πρώτα  του δολάρια τα επένδυσε σε 2 καλά κοστούμια, μισή δωδεκάδα μεταξωτά πουκάμισα, ένα ζευγάρι ιταλικά παπούτσια, ένα μπορσαλίνο και συνδρομή ενός χρόνου στην κωπηλατική λέσχη της μόδας. Εκεί παρίστανε τον άνθρωπο που προερχόταν από τη μεγάλη ζωή.        Εκείνη την εποχή παιζόταν η ταινία «Σεϊχης» με το Ροδόλφο Βαλεντίνο. Τα ανατολίτικα προϊόντα έγιναν της μόδας. Σκέφθηκε λοιπόν, να γράψει του πατέρα του να του στείλει τουρκικά καπνά, που ήταν ελαφρότερα και θα άρεζαν στις γυναίκες που κάπνιζαν, μια και εύρισκαν δυνατά τα κουβανέζικα. Δεν μπόρεσε να πουλήσει τα καπνά αυτά στους κατασκευαστές και αποφάσισε να κατασκευάσει αυτός τα τσιγάρα. Αν και απεχθανόταν την όπερα  έκανε παρέα με την Ιταλίδα σοπράνο Κλαούντια Μούτζο και την έπεισε  να καπνίζει δημόσια τα τσιγάρα του για να τα διαφημίζει, ώστε να γίνουν μόδα.  Εκτός από τη σοπράνο είχε φίλη και μια Ρωσίδα μπαλαρίνα, που εμφανιζόταν στο Μπουένος Αίρες με το θίασο της Αννας Παύλοβα. Από τότε είχε πολλές γυναίκες. Ολες σχεδόν, μεγαλύτερες του, πλουσιότερες και εμπειρότερες. Οταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα γνωρίστηκε με τον υπουργό Ανδρέα Μιχαλακόπουλο και χάρη σ αυτόν επέστρεψε στο Μπουένος Αϊρες με καινούργιο ελληνικό διαβατήριο και τον τίτλο του ειδικού Ακολούθου. Είχε όμως και την αργεντινή υπηκοότητα. Το 1931 έγινε αναπληρωματικός πρόξενος και το 1932 άρχισε να τον ενδιαφέρει η ναυτιλία. Αρχικά αγόρασε ένα εμπορικό πλοίο 7.000 τόνων, που ήταν διαλυμένο. Βυθίστηκε αγκυροβολημένο στο Μοντεβίδεο από φουρτούνα. Στη συνέχεια αγόρασε 6 Καναδέζικα πλοία. Τα δυο πρώτα του στόλου του τα ονόμασε «Πηνελόπη Ωνάση» και «Σωκράτης Ωνάσης» προς τιμήν των γονιών του. 

   Όπως είναι γνωστό, από τη ζωή του Ω. πέρασαν πολλές γυναίκες. Λέγεται μάλιστα οτι επιθυμούσε κάθε ωραία γυναίκα που έβλεπε και μερικές που δεν ήταν ωραίες γυναίκες, αλλά που μ αυτές δεν έμενε για πολύ διάστημα μαζί τους. Σήμερα, στην αίθουσα τελετών του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση, τρία γυναικεία πορτραίτα έχουν θέση κάτω από την ίδια στέγη με τον Αριστ.Ωνάση.  Η Τίνα Λιβανού-Ωνάση, η μητέρα του Αλέξανδρου και της Χριστίνας, η Τζάκι Κένεντι-Ωνάση, που κράτησε ως το τέλος το όνομα του Ελληνα εφοπλιστή και η Μαρία Κάλλας (φωτογραφία), μυθική παρουσία, που αγάπησε τον Αρίστο, ίσως, πιο πολύ από τις επίσημες γυναίκες του. Τρεις γυναίκες λοιπόν κοσμούν σήμερα με τα πορτρέτα τους το Μέγαρο Ωνάση, δίπλα στην Ακρόπολη των Αθηνών.  Η πρώτη γυναίκα που έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στη ζωή του ήταν η Νορβηγίδα Ινγκεμποργκ Ντένιχεν.   Ο Ωνάσης και η Νορβηγίδα έκαναν αίσθηση σαν ζευγάρι στην Ευρώπη. Η ίδια δήλωνε κατάπληκτη από τη σεξουαλική αντοχή του Ελληνα. Ο Αρίστος από την πλευρά του ισχυριζόταν ότι η Νορβηγίδα έκανε πιο παθιασμένο έρωτα  αφότου είχε παρακολουθήσει τον σφαγιασμό των φαλαινών από τα φαλαινοθηρικά του  Να πούμε ότι ο Ωνάσης δεν είχε και πολύ καλούς τρόπους.  Φώναζε τα γκαρσόνια χτυπώντας τα δάχτυλά του η χτυπούσε το μαχαίρι στο ποτήρι. Ωστόσο δούλευε εξαντλητικά. Ηταν τσιγκούνης και γενναιόδωρος μαζί. Λένε ότι ο πανέξυπνος αυτός  άνθρωπος στις αρχές δεν μπορούσε να προσανατολισθεί που είναι το μετρό του Λονδίνου. Γι αυτό πήγαινε με τα πόδια στο γραφείο του, προβάλλοντας τη δικαιολογία στους γνωστούς του ότι έτσι κρατούσε τη φόρμα του. Μια άλλη γυναίκα που θα την παντρευόταν ο Ω., αλλά χάλασε ο γάμος λίγο πριν γίνει είναι η Τζεραλίν Σπερκλς, βαθύπλουτη κληρονόμος περιουσίας ζάχαρης, που εθεωρείτο η πιο όμορφη γυναίκα στον κόσμο.  Λένε πως ήταν η μόνη που δεν έκανε έρωτα μαζί της, γιατί τη σεβόταν και ήθελε να  την παντρευτεί.       Για τη σχέση του με την  Ευα Περόν λέγεται το εξής χαριτωμένο. Μετά από τον έρωτα που έκαναν στη βίλα της στη Σάντα Μαργκερίτα στην ιταλική Ριβιέρα, η Περόν του έφτιαξε ομελέτα. Οταν έφαγε ο Ω. είπε το εξής καταπληκτικό. «Ηταν η πιο ακριβή ομελέτα της ζωής μου», μια και της είχε δώσει προηγουμένως 10.000 δολάρια για το φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμά της. Τελικά, υπάρχει ένας μακρύς κατάλογος με ονόματα γυναικών, όπως και οι διάσημες σταρ  Μαίριλυν  Μονρόε, Γκλόρια Σουανσόν, Γκρέτα Γκάρμπο και άλλες που έπαιξαν ρόλο στη ζωή του Ω., του Ω. ο οποίος είχε πάντα επιτυχία στις γυναίκες, ίσως γιατί όταν του μίλαγαν τις πρόσεχε. Τις έδινε την αίσθηση πως όσο βρίσκονταν μαζί του, τίποτ’ άλλο δεν τον απασχολούσε.  Ομως, μια που είναι επίκαιρο το θέμα, ας δούμε την εκπληκτική ατάκα της Κορίνας Σπανίδου, μασέζ του Σμυρνιού μεγιστάνα, όπως την καταχωρεί στις αναμνήσεις της που εξέδωσε η «ΕΣΤΙΑ» με τίτλο «ο Ωνάσης όπως τον έζησα». Είπε λοιπόν ο Ω. για τος γυναίκες:  «Παρ όλο που με θεωρούν κοσμοπολίτη και άνθρωπο με προοδευτικές ιδέες, στο βάθος είμαι πολύ ανατολίτης. Ολα αυτά τα γυναικεία κινήματα για την υποτιθέμενη απελευθέρωση της με αηδιάζουν και βρίσκω ότι η γυναίκα χάνει κεκτημένα δικαιώματα και χώρους σημαντικούς, όπου ήταν καθιερωμένη ως βασίλισσα του σπιτιού και της οικογένειας για να διεκδικήσει εδάφη που από καταβολής κόσμου ανήκουν στην ανδρική κυριαρχία. Μακριά λοιπόν από τη φιλόδοξη γυναίκα. Η φιλοδοξία ενώ στον άνδρα είναι προτέρημα, στη γυναίκα είναι ελάττωμα, γιατί την ωθεί να ξεχνά τον πρωταρχικό της ρόλο της μητέρας και της συζύγου και την καθιστά επικίνδυνη και αδίστακτη».       Αυτά  λοιπόν από τον Αριστ. Ωνάση για τον φεμινισμό, όπως τα καταχωρεί η μασέζ του Κορίνα Σπανίδου στις αναμνήσεις της που εξέδωσε η «ΕΣΤΙΑ» με τίτλο «Ο Ωνάσης όπως τον έζησα». 

    Ο Ωνάσης διέβλεψε τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση και το ρόλο του πετρελαίου. Παρήγγειλε το πρώτο  τάνκερ στον κόσμο, 15.000 τόνων και το ονόμασε «ΑΡΙΣΤΟΝ». Η ανοδος της ναυτιλίας είναι αλματώδης και ο Ωνάσης παραγγέλει διαρκώς και νέα  μεγαλύτερα τάνκερ. Σηκώνει σημαία Παναμά, αλλά έχει και προβλήματα. Στη διάρκεια του Β’ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου εγκαταλείπει το Λονδίνο και εγκαθίσταται στη Ν.Υόρκη. Ωρες χωρίς ύπνο μ έναν καφέ στο χέρι. Ηδονιζόταν να διαπραγματεύεται. Κοιμόταν για λίγο ντυμένος και ξυπνούσε χωρίς ξυπνητήρι όταν έπρεπε.  Το 1941 ήταν ήδη αρκετά πλούσιος. Κυκλοφορούσε με Κάντιλακ, έπαιζε πόκερ, έκανε μπαρμπεκιου πάρτυ στο σαλέ του  στο Σέντερ Αϊλαντ. Από κει άρχισαν να περνούν διασημότητες, αλλά οι άλλοι περίφημοι εφοπλιστές Λιβανός και Εμπειρίκος κρατούσαν σε απόσταση τον Ωνάση και το Νιάρχο. Ο κοινός αποκλεισμός τους έκανε φίλους τον Ωνάση και το Νιάρχο.  Κι ενώ το Εφ Μπι Αι πάντα τον παρακολουθούσε, η Ινγκερμποργκ προσπαθούσε να δώσει μια ποιότητα στον Ωνάση, μαθαίνοντας τον πιάνο. Μάλιστα τον δίδαξε να παίζει ένα κομμάτι από εισαγωγές του Μπαχ.         Στη σουίτα του Σταύρου Λιβανού, στο Οτέλ Πλάζα στη Ν.Υόρκη, την άνοιξη του 1943, συνάντησε την Αθηνά Λιβανού. Εκείνη 14 ετών τότε τον απασχολούσε πολύ, γι αυτό τις έκανε επιδείξεις με κολύμπι, της διηγόταν ιστορίες με μυστήριο από τη ζωή του, τη γοήτευε. Η Τίνα όμως άρεσε και στο Νιάρχο, που αν και δεν είχε χωρίσει από τη γυναίκα του  τη Μέλπω, εξέφρασε στον Λιβανό το ενδιαφέρον του για την Τίνα. Ο Νιάρχος πετάχθηκε κλωτσηδόν από τον Λιβανό. Ο Ωνάσης περίμενε. Ηταν ιδιαίτερα περιποιητικός με την Τίνα, αλλά και με την αδελφή της Ευγενία και την πανέξυπνη μητέρα τους την Αριέτα.  Ο Σταύρος Λιβανός ήθελε όμως να δώσει στον Ωνάση την Ευγενία, που ήταν μεγαλύτερη. Οπότε ο Αριστοτέλης του είπε. -«Οι κόρες σας δεν είναι πλοία κύριε Λιβανέ, για να παροπλίζετε το πρώτο της σειράς».   Τελικά, το 1946 παντρεύεται την Τίνα. Τώρα είχε γυναίκα μια Λιβανού και κουμπαρο έναν Εμπειρίκο. Ο γάμος αυτός χαρακτηρίσθηκε εκδίκηση του Ωνάση στο εφοπλιστικό κατεστημένο. Εν τω μεταξύ η Νορβηγίδα Ινγκεμποργκ πήρε  35.000 δολάρια αποζημίωση και 500 δολάρια μηνιαίο χαρτζιλίκι. Με την Τίνα εγκαθίσταται στο Παρίσι. Λένε ότι αυτή είναι η γυναίκα που του άνοιξε τις πόρτες στον εφοπλιστικό κόσμο.  Το 1947 ο Νιάρχος γίνεται μπατζανάκης του Ωνάση. 30 Απριλίου 1948 ο Ωνάσης απέκτησε γιο,τον Αλέξανδρο και 5 τάνκερ. Στη δουλειά του συνέχεια επινοούσε κόλπα. Υπέγραφε μεταφορές κάρβουνου με πλοία που δεν είχε, μεταφορές πετρελαίου με πλοία που ακόμα δεν είχαν ναυπηγηθεί. Παρ όλα αυτά μεγάλες εταιρίες πετρελαίου όπως η Μόμπιλ, η Σοκόνι και η Τεξάκο προτιμούσαν να υπογράφουν μακροπρόθεσμα σταθερά συμβόλαια μαζί του, παρά να πονοκεφαλιάζουν με άλλους. Ομως, όσο πιο πλούσιος γινόταν, τόσο πιο πολύ δήλωνε την ταπεινή καταγωγή του. -«Εφθασα από τα κουρέλια στα πλούτη» έλεγε για τον εαυτό του. Το Δε κατεστημένο τον αποκαλούσε «ο Σμυρνιός».  Εν τω μεταξύ ο ανταγωνισμός του με τον μπατζανάκη του Νιάρχο εντεινόταν συνεχώς. 1 τάνκερ παράγγελνε ο ένας, 2 ο άλλος. Εκτός όμως από αυτό ο Ωνάσης ζήλευε τον Νιάρχο για τις καλλονές φίλες του. Επιπλέον ο Ωνάσης και το πιο ακριβό κοστούμι να έβαζε, έμοιαζε πάνω του παρακατανιό. Ενώ ο Νιάρχος απέπνεε την ανία των πλουσίων. Στις 11.12.1950 ο Ω. απέκτησε και το δεύτερο παιδί του τη Χριστίνα, που γεννήθηκε στη Ν.Υόρκη.  Πριν από τον καθένα συνειδητοποίησε το οικονομικό θαύμα της Γερμανίας μετά τον πόλεμο. Παρ ότι η συμφωνία του Πότσδαμ του 1945 απαγόρευε στους Γερμανούς να ναυπηγούν πλοία πάνω από 15.000 τόνους, ο Ωνάσης σκέφθηκε τα φαλαινοθηρικά. Καμιά συμφωνία δεν απαγόρευε τις μετατροπές.   Αυτή την εποχή διάλεξε και το Μόντε Κάρλο για έδρα των επιχειρήσεών του. Το 1953 όλο σχεδόν το Μονακό ήταν δικό του.   Την ίδια χρονιά  βάφτισε στο Αμβούργο το μεγαλύτερο τάνκερ του κόσμου με το όνομα Τίνα Ωνάση. Ηταν 45.000 τόνων. Η Χριστίνα έσπασε τη σαμπάνια στην πλώρη κι ο Αλέξανδρος πάτησε το κουμπί για να πέσει το πλοίο στον ποταμό Ελβα. Ο κόσμος τον αντιμετώπιζε σαν σταρ και του ζήταγαν αυτόγραφα.   20 Ιαν.1954, ημέρα των γεννεθλίων του έκλεισε με τους Σαουδάραβες μια συμφωνία μαμούθ για τη μεταφορά των πετρελαίων τους.  Εν τω μεταξύ οι σχέσεις του με την Τίνα Λιβανού δεν είναι ιδανικές. Πολύ νωρίτερα η Τίνα είπε στον Αρίστο πως νόμιζε οτι ο Νιάρχος ήταν ερωτευμένος μαζί της. Η ίδια η Τίνα έλεγε σε φίλους της ότι ο ρόλος της ήταν απλά να βρίσκεται γύρω από τον Ωνάση, σαν ακριβό κόσμημα. 

    Κατά τα άλλα ο Ωνάσης θριάμβευε επαγγελματικά, ενώ τα πάρτυ στη «Χριστίνα» συγκέντρωναν διασημότητες και αριστοκρατία. Να θυμηθούμε μονάχα ότι ο Ωνάσης όταν η Γκρέϊς Κέλλυ έφθασε στο Μονακό, το 1956, για το Ρενιέ, πλημμύρισε το λιμάνι με λουλουδικό από χιλιάδες ασπρα και κόκκινα γαρύφαλλα. Ασχετα αν προσπαθησε πριν ο Ωνάσης να προξενέψει στο Ρενιέ τη Μαίριλιν Μονρόε.  Για τη μεγαλόπρεπη θαλαμηγό του τη «Χριστίνα» πρέπει να πούμε ότι μέχρι το 1953  ήταν  ένα καναδικό ψυγείο, 322 ποδών και άξιζε 5 εκατ.δολάρια. Μετά τη μετατροπή του όμως σε ιδιωτικό γιώτ είχε πάνω του όλη τη μοντέρνα τεχνολογία. Ραντάρ, τηλέφωνο με 42 γραμμές, τέλεξ, κλιματισμό και θερμαινόμενη πισίνα που ο πυθμένας της υψωνόταν μέχρι το κατάστρωμα για να γίνεται πίστα χορού.  Ο Ω. πουθενά δεν ένοιωθε πιο ευτυχισμένος παρά μόνο όταν βρισκόταν πάνω στην θαλαμηγό του, που είχε μήκος 100μ.   Η δική του σουίτα είχε 4 δωμάτια, με μπανιέρα από μπλε μάρμαρο Σιένα, απομίμηση από μινωϊκό ανάκτορο. Οι τοίχοι ήταν καλυμμενοι με βενετσιάνικους καθρέφτες. Υπήρχαν άλλες 9 σουϊτες, κάθε μια με το όνομα ενός ελληνικού νησιού. Μια από αυτές λεγόταν «Ρόδος», ενώ η «Ιθάκη» ήταν για τους πιο εκλεκτούς επιβάτες, όπως η Τζάκυ, η Κάλλας, η Γκάρμπο που έμειναν εκεί. Το τζάκι της θαλαμηγού είχε λάπις λάζουλι,  οι χειρολαβές στο μπαρ ήταν από δόντια φάλαινας με σκαλισμένες σκηνές από την Ιλιάδα και την Οδύσσεια. Υπήρχαν σπάνιες εικόνες κι η σκάλα είχε μαρμάρινες χειρολαβές. Οι βρύσες στα μπάνια ήταν χρυσές. Ο Ω. παινευόταν για τα υπέροχα λευκά ποτήρια κρασιού της «Χριστίνας» κι έλεγε πως αν τα πίεζε άλλαζαν σχήμα. Στο σαλόνι υπήρχαν 2 πίνακες Ελ Γκρέκο.  Ομως ο Χρυσός Ελληνας δεν ικανοποιείται με τόσες επιτυχίες. Το μεγάλο ψάρι που κυνηγούσε λεγόταν σερ Ουίστων Τσόρτσιλ. Μέσω της φιλίας του με το γιό του Ράντολφ, το 1956, πήρε επιτέλους την πολυπόθητη πρόσκληση. Ενθερμος υποστηρικτής των Ελληνοκυπρίων και του Μακάριου δεν διαστάζει να τους υπερασπισθεί ανοιχτά, ενώ η Κύπρος βρίσκεται υπό βρετανική κατοχή. Παρ όλα αυτά ο Τσόρτσιλ  δέχεται και πηγαίνει κρουαζιέρα με τη θαλαμηγό Χριστίνα. Και  ενώ έρεε άφθονη η σαμπάνια «Ντομ Περινιόν» ο Αρίστος γονατιστός μπροστά στον Τσόρτσιλ τον ταϊζει με το κουταλάκι σαν μικρό παιδί! Για την κρίση στο Σουέζ τον πληροφόρησε ο Ράντολφ Τσόρτσιλ και ο Ωνάσης, ο μόνος τότε ανεξάρτητος εφοπλιστής βγάζει τόσα λεφτά όσα δεν είχε συλλάβει ούτε στα πιο τολμηρά του όνειρα.  Το 1957 ο Κων.Καραμανλής ενθαρρύνει τον Ω. να αναλάβει την μικρή επιζήμια αεροπορική εταιρία Τ.Α.Ε. Την πήρε για 2.000.000 δολάρια και τη μετέτρεψε σε «Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία» με ευνοϊκούς όρους. 

Και τώρα έφθασε η ώρα να δούμε πως γνωρίστηκε ο Ωνάσης με το ζεύγος Κένεντι. Η θαλαμηγός «Χριστίνα» ήταν στη Ριβιέρα κι ο Ω. καλούσε σε πάρτυ διάφορες προσωπικότητες για να γνωρίσουν τον Τσόρτσιλ. Μεταξύ αυτών ήταν και το ζεύγος Κένεντι. Ο Τζον Κένεντι ήταν  γερουσιαστής στη Μασσαχουσέτη  κι ο Τσόρτσιλ ήθελε να τον γνωρίσει γιατί του είχαν πει τότε πως ο νεαρός Κένεντι είχε πάστα προέδρου. Του Ω.δεν του γέμισε το μάτι ο Τζον Κένεντι, αλλά του άρεσε η Τζάκι.  Αλλη μια γνωριμία που ήταν σταθμός στη ζωή του Ω. ηταν αυτή με την Μαρία Κάλλας. Ο Αριστοτέλης γνωρίστηκε μαζί της σ ένα χορό στη Βενετία. Η Κάλλας ήταν τότε μύωψ και παχιά .     Είμαστε της είπε ο Ω. «οι δυο πιο φημισμένοι Ελληνες στον κόσμο». Από το χορό της Βενετίας πέρασε ένας ολόκληρος χρόνος χωρίς να γίνει άλλη συνάντηση τους. Ωσπου το Δεκέμβριο του 1958 η Κάλλας τραγουδούσε στο Παρίσι. Τα πιο διάσημα ονόματα της έστελναν λουλούδια. Ενα μπουκέτο έφθανε κάθε τόσο χωρίς όνομα. Στο τέλος, λίγο πριν από την παράσταση έφθασε το ίδιο μπουκέτο, επιτέλους, με όνομα. Εγραφε απλά: ΑΡΙΣΤΟΤΕΛΗΣ ΩΝΑΣΗΣ! Η Κάλλας εντυπωσιάσθηκε φοβερά και το καλοκαίρι του 1959 κύλησε με έντονο φλερτ εκατέρωθεν.  

                  Όταν η Κάλλας τραγούδησε «Μήδεια» στο Κόβεν Γκάρντεν, ο Ω. έδωσε δεξίωση με 170 καλεσμένους. Το ειδύλλιο έδεσε σε μια κρουαζιέρα στη Σμύρνη και την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Στη θαλαμηγό τους επισκέφθηκε και ο Πατριάρχης Αθηναγόρας, που ευλόγησε την Κάλλας και τον Ω. Ηταν κάτι σαν γάμος. Για τον έρωτά τους λένε ότι ήταν ξέφρενος. Τίποτα όμως δεν αποσπούσε τον Ω. από τις μπίζνες. Είχε γύρω στις 70 εταιρίες σ όλο τον κόσμο, όλοι τον πρόσεχαν, τον θαύμαζαν, τον ζήλευαν.  Οταν πίστεψε ότι κατόρθωσε όσα ήθελε, αγόρασε τον Σκορπιό, ενα νησάκι στο Ιόνιο.Μέχρι τότε ο Σκορπιός ήταν ένα νησάκι με ελιές. Ο Ω. το γέμισε λουλούδια και το έκανε μια Εδέμ. Το νησί μετατράπηκε σε μια αυτάρκη οικονομική μονάδα που έβγαζε γάλα, ψωμί, κρέας, φρούτα. Αδιάφορος για τους παπαράτσι συχνά ο Ω. κυκλοφορούσε στον Σκορπιό ολόγυμνος (όπως στη διπλανή φωτογραφία).  Τόση αυτάρκεια είχε το νησάκι που και το φέρετρο του Ωνάση φτιάχτηκε από τις καρυδιές που είχε φυτέψει.  Την εποχή αυτή η πριγκίπισσα Λι Ραντζιβίλ, που ήταν μικρότερη αδελφή της Τζάκι Κένεντι συνδέθηκε ερωτικά με τον Ω. Ηταν 1963. Η Τζάκι γέννησε πρόωρα το τρίτο της παιδί, που πέθανε. Το πήρε πολύ βαριά και ο Ω. για να απαλύνει τον πόνο της την κάλεσε σε κρουαζιέρα. Γι αυτή την κρουαζιέρα προς τιμήν της Πρώτης Κυρίας των ΗΠΑ ο Ω. τα έδωσε όλα. Χαβιάρα, φρούτα, κρασια απ όλο τον κόσμο έφθασαν στη θαλαμηγό «Χριστίνα». Το πλήρωμα των 63 ατόμων ενισχύθηκε με 2 κομμώτριες, τρεις σεφ, σουηδέζα μασέζ και μικρή ορχήστρα για χορό. Από την κρουαζιέρα απουσιάζε η Μαρία Κάλλας, προσβεβλημένη από την ερωτική σχέση με την αδελφή της Τζάκυ, πριγκίπισσα Λι Ραντζιβίλ.  Η Τζάκυ έπλεε σε πελάγη ευτυχίας  κι ο Ωνάσης σε ρόλο ξεναγού  την έπιασε από το χέρι και την ξενάγησε στη Ρόδο και τη Σμύρνη. Και οι δυο τους αλληλογοητεύθηκαν.  Αλλά και τα δώρα του Ω. δεν άφησαν ασυγκίνητη τη Τζάκυ. Της πρόσφερε  ενα υπέροχο κολιέ με διαμάντια  και στην πριγκίπισσα αδελφή της  ( που όπως είπαμε ήταν πριν μια από τις γυναίκες του Ω.) πρόσφερε 3 βραχιόλια  με πολύτιμες πέτρες. Οταν δολοφονήθηκε ο Κένεντι ο Ω. πήρε πρόσκληση να παρευρεθεί στην κηδεία και να μείνει στο Λευκό Οίκο.  Εν τω μεταξύ η ψυχρότητα με την Κάλλας έχει ξεπερασθεί και ο Ω. της δωρίζει ένα πλοίο το «Αρτεμίσιον».  Η δολοφονία του Μπομπ Κένεντι  έκανε τον Ω. να αισθανθεί ότι η Τζάκυ απελευθερωνόταν από τους Κένεντι. Ετσι κάλεσε την Τζάκυ και τον Τέντ στον Σκορπιό. Εφερε μπουζούκια από την Αθήνα και μέσα στους μπουζουξήδες τρύπωσε για ρεπορτάζ ο Ν.Μαστοράκης. Ο γάμος Ωνάση-Τζάκυ έγινε 20.10.68 στο Σκορπιό κι ενώ ο γαμπρός ήταν ήδη 68 ετών. Τα παιδιά της Τζάκυ κρατούσαν τις λαμπάδες κι ο Αλέξανδρος με τη Χριστίνα παρακολουθούσαν σκυθρωποί. Πριν συμπληρώσει 1 μήνα έγγαμου βίου με τη Τζάκυ, ο Ω. δείπνησε με την Κάλλας.  Η μοιραία δεκαετία για τον Ω. άρχισε με το μυστηριώδη θάνατο της Ευγενίας Νιάρχου. Στις 18.2.72 το Λίαρτζετ, προσωπικό αεροπλάνο του Ω. πέφτει στη θάλασσα και σκοτώνονται οι προσωπικοί του πιλότοι, αφοί Κουρή.   Η  19χρονη πλέον κόρη του Χριστίνα δεν υπακούει τις συμβουλές του για να παντρευτεί τον Πέτρο Γουλανδρή και αντ αυτού παντρεύεται ένα 48χρονο Αμερικανοεβραίο, τον Τζότζεφ Μπόλκερ. 22 Ιαν. 1973 το ΠΙΑΤΖΙΟ της Ολυμπιακής Αεροπλοϊας έπεσε και το κρανίο του Αλέξανδρου έγινε κομμάτια.  Ο Ω. δεν πίστεψε ποτέ ότι ο μοναχογιός του σκοτώθηκε σε ατύχημα και πρόσφερε 1 εκατ.δολάρια σε όποιον έδινε  πληροφορία ότι επρόκειτο για σαμποτάζ. Στην πραγματικότητα ο Αρ. Ωνάσης «πέθανε» με την απώλεια του Αλέξανδρου. Κι ένας μεγιστάνας που πεθαίνει από πόνο για το χαμένο του παιδί δεν είναι μεγιστάνας. Είναι απλά ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ. 

    Οσοι τον γνώρισαν από κοντά  σ ένα συμφωνουν για τον Αρ.Ω. «Ηταν πολύ απλός άνθρωπος».   Ετσι τον θυμάται και ο ομιλών. Ηταν Μάρτιος του 1969. Θα έδινε συνέντευξη Τύπου στην Αθήνα για το επενδυτικό του πρόγραμμα. Υπηρετούσα τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία τότε στο Γουδί και παράλληλα δημοσιογραφούσα στη εφημερίδα «ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗ». Φυσικά δεν είχα πρόσκληση για τη συνέντευξη του Ωνάση. Παρακάλεσα όμως τότε τον δημοσιογράφο Αχιλλέα Χατζόπουλο (στη φωτογραφία αριστερά) που γνώριζε τον Ωνάση και τους ανθρώπους του να με πάρει μαζί του για να δω από κοντά αυτόν τον μύθο. Με λίγα λόγια έχω να σας εξομολογηθώ ότι ήταν απόλαυση εκείνο το βράδυ ο Ωνάσης.  Η πρώτη μου εντύπωση ήταν ότι δεν ήταν τόσο παχύς όσο τον φανταζόμουν από τις φωτογραφίες των εφημερίδων. Ηταν ηλιοκαμένος και έδειχνε κουρασμένος. Το κείμενο της συνέντευξης του το διάβαζε ο καθηγητής Ιωάννης Γεωργάκης, πρώην διοικητής Δωδεκανήσου. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι όταν τέλειωσε ο Γεωργάκης ο Ωνάσης απάντησε σε ερωτήσεις των δημοσιογράφων. Μιλούσε βαριά και τα ελληνικά του ήταν τέλεια. Σε πολλούς απάντησε με χιούμορ. Μάλιστα σε μερικούς δημοσιογράφους τους πλησίασε ο ίδιος και τους είπε: 

-Μη φεύγετε βρε. Καθήστε να τα πούμε. 

Στην παρέα αυτή ήταν ο Βαγγέλης Ανδρουλιδάκης, ο Τάκης Καλοφωλιάς από την εφημ. «ΕΞΠΡΕΣ», ο Μίμης Ρούσος και δυο τρεις άλλοι που δεν τους θυμάμαι. Σε κάποια στιγμή ο Ωνάσης είπε στα γκαρσόνια. 

-«Φέρτε κάτι να τσιμπάμε». 

Και τότε μας έφεραν καναπεδάκια από καπνιστό σολωμό, φουά γκρα και άλλα τέτοια πολυτελή εδέσματα. Οπότε πετιέται ο Ωνάσης και φωνάζει στα γκαρσόνια. 

-«Πάρτε τα πίσω, τι είναι αυτά. Κανά κιοφτεδάκι δεν έχετε?».  

Κι όταν ήρθαν τα «κιοφτεδάκια» (όπως τα ‘λεγε) άρχισε ο Αριστοτέλης τη συζήτηση με τους δημοσιογράφους, μια συζήτηση που ήταν ένα μάθημα ειδικά για μένα που ήμουν στις αρχές της δημοσιογραφίας. Θυμάμαι λοιπόν πως είχε πει τα εξής ο Ωνάσης. 

-«Βρε παιδιά, πολλές υπερβολές γράφετε. Αν σας διαβάσει μια γυναίκα θα πάθει συγκοπή. Μόλις σας πουν ότι κάποιος είναι τρελός, εσείς το γράφετε. Πηγαίνετε να δείτε πρώτα, ποιός γιατρός το είπε, σε ποιό νοσοκομείο εργάζεται. Ετσι άντε-αντε...». 

Ολα αυτά  και άλλα πολλά συνέβησαν στο ξενοδοχείο «Μεγάλη Βρετανία» Μάρτιο του 1969. Σ αυτή τη συνέντευξη Τύπου γνώρισα προσωπικά δυο στενούς συνεργάτες του Αρ.Ωνάση,  την κ Ελένη Σπερώνη, που ήταν υπεύθυνη Δημοσίων Σχέσεων στην «Ο.Α.» και τον κ. Παρασκευά Ιωαννίδη, γενικό διευθυντή της «Ο.Α.» και αδελφό του τωρινού αντιπρόεδρου του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση.  

    Να πούμε στο σημείο αυτό ότι ο Ωνάσης ήθελε να την κάνει την Ολυμπιακή εταιρία των 5 ηπείρων. Τότε η «Ο.Α.» σέρβιρε στους επιβάτες με επίχρυσα μαχαιροπήρουνα, με μπακαρά ποτήρια και πιάτα από πορσελάνη. Στην πρώτη θέση υπήρχαν κηροπήγια με κεριά κι ένα κουτί γαρδένιες για κάθε κυρία. Μοιάζει λίγο με υπερβολή αυτό που θα πούμε  αλλά η «Ο.Α.» είχε τέτοιο κύρος εκείνη την εποχή, που κάθε γραφείο της στο εξωτερικό ήταν μια δεύτερη πρεσβεία της Ελλάδος. Η Ελένη Σπερώνη, υπεύθυνη Δημοσίων σχέσεων της «Ο.Α.» μου έχει πει  ότι 3.3.72 όταν έγινε η πρώτη πτήση της Ολυμπιακής στην Αυστραλία ο Ωνάσης είχε ταξιδέψει 48 ώρες χωρίς ύπνο, με στάση στο Παρίσι, για να είναι στα εγκαίνια. Ηταν μια η ώρα το πρωϊ. Το αεροπλάνο απογειώθηκε και τον έχασα από τη δεξίωση. Τον αναζήτησα. Τον βρήκα μόνο του, έξω στην πίστα, μπροστά στη λιμουζίνα του, να χαιρετά με δάκρια στα μάτια το αεροπλάνο. Ηταν πολύ συγκινημένος που συνέδεε για πρώτη φορά τον ελληνισμό της Αυστραλίας με την πατρίδα.       Η Λητώ Κατακουζηνού, σύντροφος του μεγάλου ποιητή και στοχαστή Αγγελου Σικελιανού, που είχε γνωρίσει πολύ καλά  τον Ωνάση και  είχε περάσει αρκετές ώρες μαζί του δήλωσε στο «ΒΗΜΑ» ότι  ο Ωνάσης της έλεγε όλα του τα μυστικά. «Δεν μπορώ να τα δημοσιοποιήσω, αλλά ήταν ένας πολύ δυστυχισμένος άνθρωπος», είπε στη δημοσιογράφο Τίνα Πολίτη (28 Ιαν.1996). Η ίδια η Λητώ Κατακουζηνού είχε ρωτήσει κάποτε τον Ωνάση γιατί φοράει τα μαύρα γυαλιά, τα γνωστά σκούρα με το χοντρό σκελετό. Θέλετε να κρύβετε τις σκέψεις σας, τον ρώτησε. Και ο Ωνάσης έβγαλε τα γυαλιά του κι απάντησε. -«Δέστε τι ασκημες φούσκες έχω κάτω από τα μάτια»...  Ο μουσικός Γιώργος Κατσαρός θυμάται ότι ο Ω. ήταν πολύ απλός άνθρωπος. Τον είδε μια φορά έξω από τη Νεράϊδα να ουρεί στη θάλασσα. Ηταν ζαλισμένος από το γλέντι με τη Μαρινέλα, τον Πουλόπουλο και τον Χριστάκι. Δεν ήταν σπάταλος και σπανίως έδινε κάποια χαρτούρα στην ορχήστρα».  Επίσης ,ένας άλλος φίλος του,   ο αντικέρ Κώστας Χαριτάκης θυμάται για τον Ωνάση ότι «ήταν οικογενειάρχης. Ηταν άνθρωπος της Μικρασίας, παρά την χλιδή που είχε ζήσει. Είχε όλα τα προσόντα για να τον λατρέψεις».  Ο γνωστός αντικέρ δήλωσε στο ΜΠΙ ΜΠΙ ΣΙ ότι  «ο Ω. δεν παντρεύθηκε την Κάλλας, γιατί ήταν πάντα ερωτευμένος με την Τίνα Λιβανού. Δεν μπορούσες να γνωρίσεις τον Αρίστο και να μη σε σαγηνεύσει. Ηταν σαν μάγος. Μαζί του έσβησε και η αίγλη της Ελλάδος. Εμένα μου έδωσε την αίσθηση ότι με είχε ανάγκη. Κι αυτό ήταν το μεγαλείο του. Ενας Ω. να σου δείχνει ότι σ έχει ανάγκη...».  Τέλος, ο στενότερος συνεργάτης του και πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος Ωνάση Στέλιος Παπαδημητρίου αναλύοντας την πολύπλευρη και σπάνια  προσωπικότητα του Αριστ.Ωνάση είπε μεταξύ των άλλων γαι τον άνθρωπο που δημιούργησε μια  παγκόσμια αυτοκρατορία ότι «Οι επιχειρηματικές βλέψεις και φιλοδοξίες του ήταν μεγάλες. Είχε από νωρίς καταλάβει ότι η ζωή ανήκει στους δυνατούς που τολμούν, όχι στους τολμηρούς που είναι αδύναμοι,  η στους δυνατούς που κάθονται φρόνιμα. Είχε μια λατρεία στο θάρρος και τη δύναμη του ανθρώπου και άπλωνε το χέρι του όσο πιο μακριά μπορούσε. Με προσοχή όμως για να μην του το κόψουν».  Κι ακόμα κάτι εξ ίσου χαρακτηριστικό που είπε για τον Ω. ο συνεργάτης του Στέλιος Παπαδημητρίου είναι και το εξής. «Οταν πέθαινε κάποιος ηλικιωμένος  συνήθιζε να ρωτά για την ακριβή του ηλικία και όταν του έλεγες ότι ήταν π.χ. 85 ετών, έλεγε.  «Κρίμα, αυτός πέθανε νέο παιδί».  Οταν όμως του πρότεινες να προσλάβει υπάλληλο κανένα σαραντάρη, σχολίαζε με κάποια απόγνωση. «Ολο γερομπαμπαλήδες μου μαζεύετε εδώ μέσα». 

    Αυτός λοιπόν ήταν ο Ωνάσης μέσα από αφηγήσεις φίλων του και στενών συνεργατών του, που δέχθηκαν να μιλήσουν μπροστά σε τηλεοπτική κάμερα με εμφανή συγκίνηση για τον ανδρα του αιώνα, έτσι όπως τον γνώρισαν, τον συναναστράφηκαν και τον συντρόφευσαν στις γλυκές και πικρές στιγμές του.  Το 1973  ο Ω. με την πτώση της παγκόσμιας αγοράς τάνκερ είχε ζημίες 12,5 εκ.δολαρια.  Το διυλιστήριο στο Νιου Χαμσάϊρ έκλεισε. Η «Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία» πήγαινε άσχημα. Κι η Τζάκι του ζητούσε σπίτι στο Ακαπούλκο. Ο Ω. στις αρχές του 1974  σχεδίασε τη διαθήκη του. Είχε μυασθένεια Γκράβις και πονούσε φρικτά. Εβλεπε να έρχεται το τέλος του. Στις 15.1.1975 έδωσε πίσω την  «Ο.Α.» που ο Καραμανλής της εθνικοποίησε. Ο Ω. είχε χάσει πλέον 18 κιλά, είχε πρόβλημα άρθρωσης και χολή. Δεν έτρωγε πολύ γιατί δεν μπορούσε να μασήσει. 

- «Με τιμωρεί ο Θεός, γιατί πάντα δάγκωνα περισσότερο απ όσο μπορούσα να μασήσω» είχε πει ο ίδιος σε στενό συνεργάτη του.   Πήγε στο Παρίσι για εγχείρηση. Λίγο πριν μπει στο νοσοκομείο μίλησε σε φίλο του για τα παλιά. 

- «Πεθαίνω, είπε στον έμπιστο του Τζονι Μέϊερ. Σύντομα θα βρίσκομαι στο Σκορπιό κοντά στον Αλέξανδρο». Ομολόγησε ότι ήθελε να πεθάνει. Στο κομοδίνο του υπήρχαν μόνο οι φωτογραφίες του Αλέξανδρου και της Χριστίνας και ένας μικρός Εσταυρωμένος. Το Σάββατο 15 Μαρτίου 1975, έβρεχε 12 ώρες και 9 λεπτά στο Παρίσι. Η βροχή είχε τη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια εκείνου του χειμώνα. Μόλις σταμάτησε ο Αριστοτέλης Ωνάσης  του Σωκράτους ξεψύχησε. Μια ανθρώπινη ζωή περνούσε στο χώρο των σκληρών παραμυθιών. 

    Δυνατός και τολμηρός από τα γενοφάσκια του ο Α.Ω. Διακρινόταν για το ανήσυχο πνεύμα του, το κοφτερό μυαλό του και το επιχειρηματικό του δαιμόνιο. Γεννήθηκε για να κερδίζει. Ξεκίνησε νυχτερινός τηλεφωνητής, όπως είπαμε στο σημερινό μας αφιέρωμα, για νάχει χρόνο να διαβάζει και να σκέπτεται. Και μέσα σε ελάχιστα χρόνια δημιούργησε μια ολόκληρη οικονομική αυτοκρατορία. 

    Ποια ήταν τα μυστικά του? Δεν ζητούσε συγνώμη, δεν έδινε εξηγήσεις. Πριν πάει σ ένα τραπέζι που ήταν καλεσμένος έτρωγε. Ετσι την ώρα που οι άλλοι έτρωγαν , αυτός ήταν εγκρατής και ακαταμάχητος. Χρηματοδοτούσε πλοία με χρήματα των άλλων κι αυτή τη φόρμουλα την ονόμαζε ΑΑΧ (που σήμαινε Αλλων Ανθρώπων Χρήματα). Από τον πατέρα του είχε πάρει τη συμβουλή να έχει πάντα μαζί του ένα μολύβι κι ενα μπλοκάκι για να κρατάει σημειώσεις. Από τον θείο του είχε πάρει τη συμβουλή ότι «το μπαξίσι είναι το πιο ασφαλές απ όλα τα νομίσματα».   Και τέλος ένα από τα μυστικά του Ωνάση ήταν πως όταν συναλλασσόταν με Αγγλους η Αμερικανούς κρατούσε σημειώσεις ελληνικά. Στην Αθήνα χρησιμοποιούσε τα γαλλικά. 

    Κι ας κλείσουμε με μερικές σοφές κουβέντες που έλεγε ο Αριστ.Ωνάσης: Αν δεν έχετε λεφτά, δανεισθείτε. Μη ζητάτε μικρά ποσά. Ξεπληρώστε τα, όμως, την ημέρα που πρέπει. Οι καλύτερες συμφωνίες και το καλύτερο σεξ γίνονται έξω απο τα καθιερωμένα. Κι ένα τελευταίο από τα ωραία και φιλοσοφημένα που είπε όσο ζούσε ο Αριστοτέλης Ωνάσης είναι και το εξής: Αλλοι έχουν πολλά λεφτά κι άλλοι τίποτα. Είναι σαν κάποιον που δεν βρίσκει νερό ούτε για να ξεδιψάσει και σαν έναν άλλο που ψάχνει να βρει γέφυρα να περάσει το νερό. 

    Αυτός ο άνθρωπος λοιπόν δημιούργησε μια οικονομική αυτοκρατορία και διαφήμισε το όνομα της Ελλάδος σε όλο τον κόσμο. Και όχι μόνο. Είχε πλάσει ένα μύθο γύρω από το όνομα του. Και σήμερα, 31 χρόνια μετά το θάνατό του, συνεχίζει να είναι η καλύτερη διαφήμιση για την Ελλάδα. Ενας γνήσιος απόγονος του Οδυσσέα, πολυμήχανος και πανούργος, ένας Ελληνας όλων των εποχών, που κατέκτησε με τον προσωπικό του «Δούρειο Ιππο» όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## nicky

Ο Tελευταίος Έλληνας Κροίσος:  Γ. Λάτσης

 Υπήρξε ένάς σύγχρονος Κροίσος. Η οξυδέρκεια και η εργατικότητα που τον χαρακτήριζαν, του «χάρισαν» την κορυφή του Ολύμπου. Ο μύθος που δημιουργήθηκε γύρω από το όνομά του, του εξασφάλισε χρόνια πριν μια θέση στην Ιστορία. Τώρα που ο «Ζορμπάς ο δισεκατομμυριούχος», από τον Πύργο Ηλείας, που δεν αποχωριζόταν ποτέ το ναυτικό του καπέλο, δικαιωματικά θα λάβει τη θέση του στο Πάνθεο των Αθανάτων. «Ένα σημείο στην κορυφή του Ολύμπου θα βρουν για αυτόν τον θρυλικό Έλληνα, όταν πεθάνει» έγραφε πρόσφατα το περιοδικό Eurobusiness  για τον Γιάννη 
Λάτση που  άφησε την τελευταία του πνοή σε ηλικία 93 χρονών.
Ο Γιάννης Λάτσης υπήρξε μία μυθική προσωπικότητα του ελληνικού, αλλά και του παγκόσμιου επιχειρηματικού χώρου, ενώ παρά την «ταπεινή του καταγωγή», ο «καπετάνιος» είχε στυλ και τρόπους που ταίριαζαν περισσότερο σε γνήσιο τζέντλεμαν. Η εργατικότητα, η οξυδέρκεια και το επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο που τον διακατείχαν, τον κατέστησαν σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα έναν εκ των σημαντικότερων Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών.
Πως όμως ξεκίνησε η ζωή του Έλληνα μεγιστάνα που μοιάζει με παραμύθι; Ενδεικτικά στοιχεία και αποσπάσματα μας παρέχει το βιβλίο του Σάββα Αθανασίο «Εφοπλιστές».
Γεννήθηκε ανήμερα της Παναγίας στις 15 Αυγούστου 1910 στο Κατάκωλο της Ηλείας. Οι γονείς του Σπύρος και Αφροδίτη Λάτση ποτέ δεν φαντάστηκαν πως το δέκατο τέταρτο παιδί, από τα δεκαπέντε που συνολικά έκαναν, θα γινόταν μία μέρα ένας από τους πιο πλούσιους ανθρώπους του κόσμου.
Η οικογένεια του Γιάννη Λάτση ήταν φτωχή. Ο πατέρας του ήταν βαρκάρης και δύσκολα εξασφάλιζε το φαί της οικογένειας. Ο Γιάννης Λάτσης, από μικρό παιδάκι συνεισφέρει στα οικονομικά του σπιτιού. Το μεροκάματο ήταν στους ταρσανάδες, στο ψάρεμα, στις μεταφορές και γενικά στο χαμαλίκι του λιμανιού. Τέλειωσε το δημοτικό σχολείο στο Κατάκωλο και στη συνέχεια πήγε στον Πύργο για να φοιτήσει στην Εμπορική Σχολή. Αμέσως μετά έφυγε με τα καράβια. Μπάρκαρε μ' ένα φορτηγό πλοίο του εφοπλιστή Λουκά Νομικού που ήταν από τους 
πιο γνωστούς τότε εφοπλιστές. Τα πλοία του έκαναν ταξίδια στην Ιταλία και σε αυτά τα πλοία σταδιοδρόμησε. Εκεί έμαθε τα μυστικά και της θάλασσας και του εμπορίου. Καπάτσος όπως ήταν από μικρός, άρχισε να κάνει εμπόριο σταφίδας. Ήταν το δεύτερό του μεροκάματο πάνω στο πλοίο.
Σε ηλικία 29 ετών παντρεύτηκε την Εριέττα Τσουκαλά, που ήταν τότε 16 χρονών. Με την κήρυξη του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου κατατάχθηκε στο Βασιλικό Ναυτικό, όπου και υπηρέτησε ως έφεδρος Σημαιοφόρος.
Ο Γιάννης Λάτσης είχε ένα χαρισματικό προνόμιο. Έκανε εύκολα φίλους, ή διάλεγε τους φίλους του. Ένας τέτοιος φίλος ήταν και ο Μάρκος Νομικός, γιος του Λουκά Νομικού, στον οποίο ο Λάτσης έκανε τα πρώτα επαγγελματικά του βήματα. Το 1945, μετά τη λήξη δηλαδή του πολέμου, αγόρασε από τον Μάρκο Νομικό ένα παλιό φορτηγό χωρητικότητας 300 τόνων. Λέγεται πως τον έπεισε να του δώσει το πλοίο με μεγάλες ευκολίες πληρωμής. αρχισε αμέσως τα ταξίδια στην Αίγυπτο, ενώ λίγο αργότερα αγοράζει ένα μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοίο, το οποίο ονόμασε «Εριέττα» και το δρομολόγησε από τον Πειραιά στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού. Πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που θυμούνται τον Γιάννη Λάτση στην Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη να στέκεται όρθιος πίσω από τον πάγκο και να κόβει εισιτήρια.
Τα νησιά του Σαρωνικού και κυρίως ο Πόρος, η Ύδρα και οι Σπέτσες σιγά - σιγά αποκτούν κοσμοπολίτικη φήμη. Έτσι, οι μεταφορικές ανάγκες αυξάνονται. Αργότερα ο Γιάννης Λάτσης αγοράζει άλλο επιβατηγό πλοίο. Το ονομάζει «Νεράιδα» με το οποίο εγκαινιάζει μία νέα εποχή στις θαλάσσιες ακτοπλοϊκές συγκοινωνίες του Σαρωνικού.
Το 1955 Ο Γιάννης Λάτσης κάνει τη μεγάλη στροφή. Αγοράζει ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο, στο οποίο δίνει το όνομα του γιου του. Από το μικρό δεξαμενόπλοιο «Σπύρος» εξασφαλίζει συμβόλαια με το ελληνικό δημόσιο για τη μεταφορά μελάσας στην Αίγυπτο. Με συχνά του ταξίδια στην Αίγυπτο διαπίστωσε ότι οι Αιγύπτιοι μουσουλμάνοι επιθυμούσαν να επισκεφτούν τη Μέκκα της Σαουδικής Αραβίας να προσκυνήσουν, αλλά δεν μπορούσαν γιατί δεν είχαν μεταφορικό μέσο.
Έχοντας την εμπειρία από τη μεταφορά στο Σαρωνικό σκέφτηκε και εκτέλεσε αμέσως ένα ευφυέστατο σχέδιο. Αγόρασε δύο επιβατηγά πλοία από την Αγγλία, τα οποία ονόμασε «Μαριέττα» και «Μαριάννα» και άρχισε να εκτελεί προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια από την Αίγυπτο και τη Λιβύη προς τη Σαουδική Αραβία. Με τα πλοία αυτά μετέφερε εκατομμύρια μουσουλμάνους που ήθελαν να προσκυνήσουν την ιερή πέτρα Καάβα. Μάλιστα με την πρωτοβουλία του αυτή είχε την υποστήριξη του τότε βασιλιά της Λιβύης Ιντρίς και του Γκαμάλ Αμπ ντε Νάσερ, προέδρου της Αιγυπτιακής Δημοκρατίας. Ελλάδα, Αίγυπτος, Λιβύη, Σαουδική Αραβία. Τέσσερις χώρες που συμμετείχαν στην πορεία του.
Η Σαουδική Αραβία, όμως, ήταν το εφαλτήριο που τον τίναξε στην κορυφή της δόξας και του πλούτου. Γρήγορα προσεταιρίζεται τους παντοδύναμους σεΐχηδες και λειτουργεί ως μεσίτης, αγοράζοντας για λογαριασμό τους πολυτελείς επαύλεις και θαλαμηγούς και άλλα σκάφη. Τους οργανώνει τις διακοπές τους στην Ελλάδα. Εκείνος, εκτός από το κέρδος, κερδίζει και την εμπιστοσύνη τους.
Με τις συναναστροφές του με τους πλούσιους Σαουδάραβες πετρελαιοπαραγωγούς μαθαίνει όλα τα μυστικά της εμπορίας πετρελαίου. Παράλληλα, η φιλία του με τον υπουργό πετρελαίου σεΐχη Γιαμανί, του επέτρεψε να έχει ισχυρή και αποκλειστική πληροφόρηση γύρω από τις διακυμάνσεις της τιμής του πετρελαίου.
Το έτος 1959 βρίσκει το Γιάννη Λάτση να διαχειρίζεται τρία δεξαμενόπλοια, με τα οποία μεταφέρει πετρελαιοειδή στην Ελλάδα και την Ιταλία. Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα αγοράζει από τον Σταύρο Νιάρχο το υδροπτέρυγο «Εξπρές» το οποίο δρομολογεί στη γραμμή Πασαλιμάνι, Ύδρα, Σπέτσες.
Το 1972 διαθέτει ένα στόλο δεξαμενόπλοιων, με τα οποία μεταφέρει πλέον καύσιμα σε όλες τις χώρες της Μεσογείου. Είναι η εποχή που αγοράζει τα πρώτα ακίνητα. Αγόρασε το πατρικό του σπίτι στο Κατάκωλο, σπίτια στην Αθήνα και στην Εκάλη.
Με τον πόλεμο των επτά ημερών κλείνει η Διώρυγα του Σουέζ. Τα δεξαμενόπλοια κάνουν πλέον τον γύρο της Αφρικής για να μεταφέρουν πετρέλαιο στη Μεσόγειο. Ο Λάτσης εξασφαλίζει πετρέλαιο από τη Λιβύη και το μεταφέρει στην Ελλάδα, βγάζοντας τους συνταγματάρχες από τα αδιέξοδα, αλλά και εξασφαλίζοντας τεράστια κέρδη. Την περίοδο αυτή εξασφαλίζει την άδεια για να ιδρύσει και το διυλιστήριο PETROLA στην Ελευσίνα. Προς το τέλος του 1973 αυξάνεται η τιμή του πετρελαίου. Οι αποθηκευτικοί χώροι είναι γεμάτοι πετρέλαιο. Τα κέρδη του ανυπολόγιστα. Το 1979 αγοράζει την ελβετική Deposit Bank από την οικογένεια Ωνάση. Το 1983 κλείνει το Ναυπηγείο «Ήφαιστος». Το 1989 ιδρύει στη Γενεύη την Private Bank, ακολουθούμενη ένα χρόνο αργότερα από την τράπεζα EUROBANK.Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ο Γιάννης Λάτσης, παράλληλα με τις επιχειρηματικές του 
δραστηριότητες ανέπτυξε και ένα σημαντικό ανθρωπιστικό έργο. Με μια σειρά μεγάλων αγαθοεργιών, δωρεών και φιλανθρωπικών πράξεων συνέβαλλε πάντοτε στην απάλυνση του ανθρώπινου πόνου στηρίζοντας ηθικά και οικονομικά εκατοντάδες πρωτοβουλίες των κυβερνήσεων της Ελλάδας αλλά και άλλων χωρών, κρατικών 
οργανισμών, υπουργείων, της Εκκλησίας, νοσοκομείων, ιδρυμάτων, αθλητικών σωματείων, σχολείων κλπ. Ιδιαίτερα σημαντική ήταν η οικονομική συμπαράστασή του στους σεισμοπαθείς της Καλαμάτας, του Πύργου, του Καΐρου, των Γρεβενών και της Αττικής, στην προσπάθεια διεκδίκησης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004, στην ανέγερση πρότυπου νοσοκομείου εγκαυμάτων που φέρει και το όνομά του -στο Θριάσιο Νοσοκομείο Ελευσίνας- καθώς στην ανέγερση του Λάτσειου Κολλεγίου. Επίσης πραγματοποίησε σειρά δωρεών προς το ελληνικό δημόσιο (οχήματα στην Αστυνομία και στην Πυροσβεστική), την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία και το ΝΑΤ. Ο ίδιος ίδρυσε και χρηματοδότησε το Ίδρυμα Υποτροφιών Ι.Σ. Λάτσης (1970), το Ίδρυμα Αποκαταστάσεως Ομογενών εξ Αλβανίας (1991).Ιδιαίτερη μέριμνα και φροντίδα, που εκφράστηκε με δωρεές δεκάδων εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, έδειχνε πάντα στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς, στα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου και φυσικά στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του, τον Πύργο Ηλείας. Για την εθνική του προσφορά και το έργο τιμήθηκε από δεκάδες φορείς, με σημαντικότερους το Χρυσό Σταυρό του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου, το 
Μεγαλόσταυρο του Τάγματος του Φοίνικα από την Ελληνική Δημοκρατία και το βραβείο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών.
Σε ότι αφορά την προσωπική του ζωή, ο Γιάννης Λάτσης παντρεύτηκε με την Εριέττα Τσουκαλά και απέκτησε τρία παιδιά, το Σπύρο, τη Μαριάννα και την Μαργαρίτα και πρόλαβε να γνωρίσει συνολικά εννέα εγγόνια. Ο γιος του Σπύρος σπούδασε στο London School of Economics και στο Harvard. Έμεινε για πολλά χρόνια στην Ελβετία, όπου ασχολήθηκε με αγοραπωλησίες ακινήτων ενώ από το 1994 κατέχει τα ηνία των επιχειρήσεων. Και οι δύο κόρες του Γιάννη και της Εριέττας Λάτση, Μαριάννα και Μαργαρίτα, σπούδασαν στην Γενεύη της Ελβετίας. Σήμερα ο Σπύρος Λάτσης μένει στην Ελβετία, η Μαριάννα στην Αθήνα και η Μαργαρίτα στο Μονακό. Οι επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες του Γιάννη Λάτση υπήρξαν οι ακρογωνιαίοι λίθοι της ανάπτυξης του Ομίλου που δημιούργησε, αλλά και η μεγάλη παρακαταθήκη στα παιδιά του, που συνεχίζουν το έργο του και επεκτείνουν την δραστηριοποίηση του Ομίλου και σε άλλους τομείς όπως είναι η αγορά ακινήτων, οι ναυπηγήσεις πλοίων, οι αερομεταφορές, η ανάπτυξη υποδομών, κλπ.

----------


## nicky

Σταύρος Σ. Νιάρχος 

   Ο Σταύρος Σ. Νιάρχος συνέλαβε τη σημασία τού να σκέφτεται και να δρα κανείς σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο πολλά χρόνια προτού ο όρος «παγκοσμιοποίηση»  αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στους τομείς της διεθνούς πολιτικής και της οικονομίας.  Παρότι οι επιχειρήσεις του  ξεκίνησαν  από  τον  τόπο  της  καταγωγής  και γέννησής  του,  την  Ελλάδα,  οι επιτυχίες  του αναδείχθηκαν αξιοσημείωτες  διεθνώς.  Ο Σταύρος Νιάρχος  αναγνωρίστηκε ως ένας από τους πιο  επιτυχημένους   επιχειρηματίες του 20ού αιώνα.

    Αν και ήταν κυρίως γνωστός από τις δραστηριότητές του στο  χώρο της  ναυτιλίας, οι  πολλαπλές  και  διαφορετικές  επιχειρηματικές του δραστηριότητες βρέθηκαν στο επίκεντρο της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας από την εποχή της σύστασης του «Ομίλου Νιάρχου» το 1939 μέχρι και το θάνατό του, τον Απρίλιο του 1996. Τα επιτεύγματά του επεκτείνονται και στον 21ο αιώνα με την ίδρυση, μετά το θάνατό του, του Ιδρύματος «Σταύρος Σ. Νιάρχος». Το ΄Ιδρυμα, αφοσιωμένο στη δράση του τόσο στην  Ελλάδα  όσο και  το εξωτερικό,  έχει ως αποστολή του τα ενδιαφέροντα  και   τις ανησυχίες του ίδιου του Σταύρου Νιάρχου, παρέχοντας δυνατότητες για δωρεές στους τομείς της παιδείας, της κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, της υγείας, των τεχνών και του πολιτισμού.

   Ο Σταύρος Νιάρχος γεννήθηκε στις 3 Ιουλίου του 1909 στην Αθήνα. Η καταγωγή και των δύο γονέων του, του πατέρα του Σπύρου Νιάρχου και της μητέρας του Ευγενίας Κουμαντάρου, ήταν από μικρά χωριά του νομού Λακωνίας, κοντά στη Σπάρτη. Αφού παρακολούθησε Νομικά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, ξεκίνησε  να εργάζεται το 1929 στην οικογενειακή επιχείρηση αλευρομύλων. Η εργασία του      εκεί ανέδειξε σύντομα τα διοικητικά του προσόντα. Αντιλαμβανόμενος το σημαντικό κόστος μεταφοράς του εισαγόμενου σιταριού απο την Αργεντινή και τις χώρες της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, ο Νιάρχος έπεισε την οικογένειά του ότι θα μπορούσαν να εξοικονομήσουν χρήματα με την αγορά των πλοίων τα οποία εκτελούσαν τις μεταφορές. Τα πρώτα έξι φορτηγά πλοία αγοράστηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της οικονομικής ύφεσης των χρόνων του Μεσοπολέμου.

   Κατά τη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου και ενώ ο Νιάρχος υπηρετούσε στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό, οι Συμμαχικές Δυνάμεις μίσθωσαν το πρώτο πλοίο του. Ο Νιάρχος συμμετείχε στις συμμαχικές  επιχειρήσεις στη  Νορμανδία,  όπου και του απονεμήθηκαν, μεταξύ άλλων τιμητικών διακρίσεων, ο Μεγαλόσταυρος του Τάγματος του Φοίνικα, του Ταξιάρχη του Τάγματος του Γεωργίου του Α΄και του Ταξιάρχη του Τάγματος των Αγίων Γεωργίου και Κωνσταντίνου. Το πλοίο το οποίο είχε εκμισθωθεί στους Συμμάχους καταστράφηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου, και ο Νιάρχος χρησιμοποιήσε τα χρήματα που προήλθαν από την ασφάλεια ως κεφάλαιο για να επεκτείνει το στόλο του. Αγόρασε, κυρίως, δεξαμενόπλοια. Κατ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο, ξεκίνησε η παρουσία του Σταύρου Νιάρχου ως σημαντικού παράγοντα  στο χώρο του διεθνούς εμπορίου.

   Πριν ακόμη συμπληρωθούν είκοσι χρόνια από τη δημιουργία της εταιρείας του,     ο Νιάρχος αποφάσισε το 1956 να ιδρύσει καθώς και να θέσει σε λειτουργία τα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία, που ήταν η πρώτη ιδιωτική επένδυση τέτοιας μορφής στην Ελλάδα. Γνωστά ως Ναυπηγεία Σκαραμαγκά, τα οποία απασχολούσαν πάνω από 6.000 εργαζομένους, γρήγορα έγιναν το μεγαλύτερο ναυπηγικό και επισκευαστικό κέντρο-εργοστάσιο στη Μεσόγειο. Το 1985, τα ναυπηγεία περιήλθαν στο δημόσιο, αλλά το μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον του Σταύρου Νιάρχου για την Ελλάδα εξακολούθησε να αποτελεί πραγματική απόδειξη της σημασίας που μπορεί να έχει η ιδιωτική επένδυση για το καλό της οικονομικής ζωής της χώρας.

   Η στρατηγική του Νιάρχου στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας ήταν να αγοράζει και και να κατασκευάζει πλοία μεγάλων διαστάσεων. Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, τα supertankers του δημιούργησαν παγκόσμια ρεκόρ για το μέγεθος και τη χωρητικότητά τους. Για πολλά χρόνια τού ανήκε ο μεγαλύτερος ιδιωτικός στόλος στον κόσμο. Στην περίοδο της αιχμής του, η ναυτιλιακή του εταιρεία διαχειριζόταν πάνω από ογδόντα πλοία.

   Πέρα από τις ναυτιλιακές του επιχειρήσεις, ο Νιάρχος έδειξε ενδιαφέρον  και  για πολλούς άλλους τομείς. Τα ενδιαφέροντά του επεκτάθηκαν από την ανταγωνιστική ιστιοπλοΐα μέχρι την εκτροφή αλόγων ιπποδρομιών. Αναγνωρίστηκε ως σημαντικός επενδυτής  και συλλέκτης έργων τέχνης. Δούλεψε ακούραστα και απαιτούσε πολλά από τους συνεργάτες του. Αυτοδημιούργητος ως ήταν, είχε την ικανότητα να κατανοεί καλά την αξία και τις ικανότητες του κάθε ατόμου. Πίστευε ακράδαντα στην οικογένειά του και μολονότι ταξίδευε και διέμενε σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου δεν έχασε ποτέ το δεσμό του με την Ελλάδα και την πίστη του στον Ελληνισμό.

   Ο Σταύρος Νιάρχος συνειδητοποίησε από νωρίς στη σταδιοδρομία του το πόσο σημαντικό ήταν να ενστερνιστεί μια παγκόσμια στρατηγική. Το όραμά του έδωσε μεγάλη ώθηση στις πολύ μεγάλες επιχειρηματικές του επιτυχίες και συνετέλεσε    στον εμπλουτισμό των πολλών και εξαιρετικών συλλογών του με έργα αδιαμφισβήτητης αξίας. Τα μέλη της οικογένειάς του και οι συνεργάτες του στους οποίους ανατέθηκε η διεύθυνση και η εκτέλεση των φιλανθρωπικών σκοπών του Ιδρύματος στην Ελλάδα και σε όλον τον κόσμο έχουν ως οδηγό τους την κληρονομιά που άφησε πίσω του ο Σταύρος Νιάρχος. Έχοντας διαθέσει ένα σημαντικό μέρος της περιουσίας του στο 'Ιδρυμα το οποίο φέρει και το όνομά του,    ο Νιάρχος έδωσε μια διαρκή υπόσχεση, αυτή τού να βελτιώνει, μέσα στο πλαίσιο      του δυνατού, τις συνθήκες ζωής των ανθρώπων σε όλο τον κόσμο.

----------


## che

Ο καπετάν Παναγιώτης Τσάκος γεννήθηκε το 1936 στα Καρδάμυλα της νήσου Χίου. Γεννημένος στο ναυτικό περιβάλλον των Καρδαμύλων, που ήδη από του 1850 είχε δημιουργήσει τους πρώτους καραβοκύρηδες και σαν παιδί αναθρεμένος μέσα σε μια οικογένεια που από το 1880 ήταν σημαντική ανάμεσα σ’αυτούς και αργότερα συνδεδεμένη με συγγένεια με την οικογένεια των Λιβανών (Λιβανούδων όπως τους λένε στα Καρδάμυλα), θαύμαζε από παιδί τα κατορθώματά τους, τη ναυτοσύνη τους και την εξέλιξη των παλιών καραβοκύρηδων στους μεγάλους πια εφοπλιστές των παιδικών του χρόνων (Λιβανοί, Καρράδες κ. ά.). Αυτές οι παιδικές του εικόνες, ο θρύλος των παλιών καραβοκύρηδων, ο θαυμασμός των επιτευμάτων τους και της αξιοσύνης τους τον οδήγησαν γρήγορα στη θάλασσα και σε στόχους που δεν θα σταματούσαν απλά στην πλοιαρχία. Κατά τη διάρκεια των εγκύκλιων σπουδών του είχε την πρώτη θαλασσινή εμπειρία ως μέλος πληρώματος πλοίου σε ηλικία 16 ετών. Απεφοίτησε από το Λιβάνειο Ναυτικό Γυμνάσιο Καρδαμύλων και από το 1954 ξεκίνησε το ναυτικό επάγγελμα σαν Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος. Έκτοτε και μέχρι το 1965 υπηρέτησε συνεχώς σε διάφορα πλοία σαν Δόκιμος – Ανθυποπλοίαρχος – Υποπλοίαρχος και Πλοίαρχος με μόνη διακοπή το 1959, όταν θέλοντας να συνδυάσει την πείρα με θεωρητική κατάρτιση, πραγματοποίησε σπουδές Chartering και Insurance στην Αγγλία και το 1960, όταν υπηρέτησε την στρατιωτική του θητεία στο Λιμενικό Σώμα. 

      Κατά τα έτη 1965 έως 1970 πρόσφερε τις υπηρεσίες του σε μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία της εποχής σαν Αρχιπλοίαρχος και Operation Manager. Το έτος 1970 απέκτησε το πρώτο του πλοίο και ίδρυσε την Eταιρεία “ΤSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING S.A.” η οποία σήμερα αποτελεί τον κορμό του Ομίλου των Eταιρειών ΤΣΑΚΟΣ.  

      Σήμερα τα κεντρικά γραφεία του Ομίλου βρίσκονται στο “Μέγαρο Μακεδονία” και υπάρχουν περιφερειακά γραφεία και εταιρείες που είναι εγκατεστημένες στην νήσο Χίο, στο Λονδίνο, στην Νέα Υόρκη, στο Μοντεβιδέο, στη Μανίλα και στην Σιγκαπούρη. Ο στόλος που διαχειρίζεται η Εταιρεία περιλαμβάνει πάνω από 50 πλοία (δεξαμενόπλοια, πλοία μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου και εμπορευματοκιβωτίων) συνολικής χωρεητικότητας πάνω από 5.000.000 τόνους, πράγμα που κατατάσσει την Εταιρεία σε μία από τις μεγαλύτερες της Ελλάδος και του διεθνούς ναυτιλιακού χώρου. 

      Μεταξύ των πολλών δραστηριοτήτων του Ομίλου, περιλαμβάνονται τα ναυπηγεία “Tsakos Industrial Navales” στο Μοντεβιδέο της Ουρουγουάης που παρέχουν παντός είδους επισκευαστικές υπηρεσίες στον διεθνή στόλο. Το “Ίδρυμα Τσάκου” ή “FUNDATION TSAKOS” ιδρύθηκε το 1978 με πρωτοβουλία και χρηματοδότηση του Καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου επίσης στο Μοντεβιδέο της Ουρουγουάης, με στόχο την προαγωγή ισχυρών πολιτιστικών δεσμών μεταξύ των λαών της Ελλάδος και Ουρουγουάης. Το Ίδρυμα Τσάκου παρέχει συνεχώς την δυνατότητα εκμαθήσεως της ελληνικής γλώσσας και μεταφοράς στοιχείων του Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού σε χιλιάδες Ουρουγουανούς σπουδαστές. Για την σημαντική αυτή προσφορά απενεμήθη το 1999 στον Καπτ. Παναγιώτη Τσάκο από την Νομαρχία Αττικής ο τίτλος του “Πρευσβευτή Ελληνισμού”. 

      Ο Όμιλος Τσάκου επιχορηγεί την λειτουργία των Πολυτεχνικών Ναυτικών Σχολών των πόλεων Legaspi και Naga των Φιλιππίνων για την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση των ναυτικών. Οι άριστοι των αποφοιτούντων προσλαμβάνονται κατ’απόλυτη επιλογή από τον Όμιλο για την επάνδρωση των πλοίων του. Για την προσφορά αυτή έχει απονεμηθεί στον Καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκο, ο τιμητικός βαθμός του αρχιπλοιάρχου του εφεδρικού στόλου των Φιλιππίνων. 

      Ο Καπετάν Παναγιώτης Τσάκος μετέχει ως μέλος ή μέλος των Διοικητικών Συμβουλίων Ελληνικών και Διεθνών Οργανισμών, όπως: 

·        Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, 

·        London Steam-ship, Owner’s Mutual Insurance Association L.t.d., 

·        Hellenic War Risks Association (Bermuda) L.t.d., 

·        American Bureau of Shipping, 

·        Lloyds Register of Shipping, 

·        Mariner’s Polytechnic College Foundation, Naga & Legaspi στις Φιλιππίνες, 

·        Ένωση Προστασίας Παλασσίου Περιβάλλοντος Ελλάδος (Helmepa) και των Philmepa και Urumepa στις Φιλιππίνες και Ουρουγουάη τις αντίστοιχες των οποίων υπήρξε ιδρυτικό μέλος, 

·        Hellenic Institute for the Preservation of Nautical Tradition, 

·        The National Maritime Historical Society, 

·        The American Hellenic Institute Corporation, 

·        Propeller Club of the United States, 

·        Ναυτικός Όμιλος Ελλάδος, 

·        Αντιπρόσωπος της Ολυμπιακής Επιτροπής της Ουρουγουάης στην Ελλάδα, 

·        Διακεκριμένο μέλος της Ελληνικής Κοινότητας του Μοντεβιδέο Ουρουγουάης, 

·        Μέλος του Δ.Σ. της αδελφότητας των Οφφικιάλων «ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ Η ΠΑΜΜΑΚΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ», 

·        Επίτιμο μέλος του Εκκλησιαστικού Συμβουλίου του Ι. Ν. Τιμίου Σταυρού Καρδαμύλων, 

·        Επίτιμο μέλος της Ενώσεως Αγιοπαρασκευουσιών (Κρήνης) Μ. Ασίας. 

      Σημαντικές είναι οι συνδρομές και δωρεές σε κοινοφελή έργα και φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα στην Ελλάδα και ιδιαίτερα στην γενέτειρα πατρίδα του Χίο και τα Καρδάμυλα. Η ευαισθητοποίησή του στα της Θρησκείας μας εκφράζεται με τη συνεισφορά του στο έργο του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου της Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, για την οποία του έχει απονεμηθεί ο τίτλος του ¶ρχοντα Εξάρχου. 

      Ο Καπτ. Παναγιώτης Ν. Τσάκος είναι μέλος του προξενικού σώματος και τιμάται με την θέση του επιτίμου Προξένου της Γκάνας στην Ελλάδα καθώς και εκείνη του Προξένου της Κύπρου στην Ουρουγουάη. 

      Σύζυγος του Καπτ. Π. Ν. Τσάκου είναι η διακεκριμένη Ιατρός καρδιολόγος και συγγραφέας διαφόρων ιατρικών βοηθημάτων για ναυτικούς και όχι μόνον, Ειρήνη Σαρόγλου Τσάκου (ΜD). 

      Ο υιός κ. Νίκος Π. Τσάκος, μετά το πέρας των πανεπιστημιακών και μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών του εις Η. Π. Α. και Αγγλία, ανέλαβε ενεργό δράση στην εταιρεία η διακεκτιμένη ενώ βρέθηκε στην πρωτοπορεία των εξελίξεων με την ανάπτυξη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών εισηγμένων στα διεθνή χρηματιστήρια. 

      Τέλος η θυγατέρα κ. Μαρία Π. Τσάκου, μετά το πέρας των οικονομικών σπουδών της εις Αγγλία, ανέλαβε την παρακολούθηση των οικονομικών της Εταιρείας καθώς και την ευθύνη αξιολογήσεως και περατώσεως special projects.

πηγη ''www.ec-patr.gr''

----------


## triad

[quote="nicky"]ΩΝΑΣΗΣ :  Ο άνθρωπος του αιώνα 

ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΕΦΤΑΣΕ ΕΝΑΣ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ.ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΤΟΥ, Ο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ.ΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΘΗΚΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΠΙΒΑΙΝΟΝΤΕΣ.ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΩΝΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ Ο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΜΟΤΑΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ "ΖΕΙΣ?" ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΠΙΒΙΒΑΣΤΕΙ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΡΟΦΟΡΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ.
Υ.Γ.:ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΑΙ Κ Η ΤΥΧΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΚΑΝΕ "ΚΑΘΕΣΤΩΣ"(ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΥΡΗΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΓΓΛΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ) ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΜΟΝΑΧΟΒΑΠΟΡΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ, ΩΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## Morgan

μπραβο σε ολους σας παιδια, εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον θεμα

----------


## Morgan

Και αυτό είναι Ωνάσης



και η διαθήκη του

----------


## Morgan

Σ.Νιάρχος

και το σκάφος του Ι.Λάτση....(ποιο εύκολο να βρείς φωτό του Πάρι)

----------


## che

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΜΗΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΠΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΙΑΤΑ ΒΑΖΩ ΣΤΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΤΑ 32 ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ TOP TANKERS ME ΣΤΟΛΟ 27 ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ.


‘’WHO IS THIS PISTIOLIS?’’


Στα δεκαξι του εμεινε στην ιδια ταξη,τωρα (32 ετων)εχει στολο με 27 τανκερ αφου καταφερε να εισαχθει στον nasdaq σε χρονο ρεκορ!


Ακομη και σημερα το ονομα ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗΣ προκαλει...ριγη ανατριχιλας σε καποιους απο τους καθηγητες του Κολλεγιου Αθηνων.Κι ομως ο 16χρονος Βαγγελης (μονιμος αδιαβαστος-εμεινε μαλιστα και μια χρονια στην ιδια ταξη...) και ο32 χρονος Ευαγγελος (εφοπλιστης-φαινομενο,με 27 τανκερς και μια εταιρεια αξιας μισου δισεκατομμυριου δολαριων υπο τον ελεγχο)ειναι το ιδιο προσωπο...

Ο λεπτοκαμωμενος νεαρς,που μολις την δεκαετια του ’80 καθοταν στα θρανια ενος απο τα πιο φημισμενα σχολεια της Αθηνας αν και γονος ευπορης οικογενειας θα μπορουσε να χαρακτηριστει και ‘’τεντιμποης’’ νεοτερης κοπης.Κοπανατζης (‘’απο τους μεγαλυτερους’’,ομολογει με αφοπλιστικη ειλικρινια),λατρης της μοτοσικλετας και της περιπετειας,εβγαζε...σπυρια στην ιδεα και μονο του διαβασματος,προβληματιζοντας με τα καμωματα του γονεις και καθηγητες.

Η οικογενεια του επιστρατευσε,μαλιστα καθηγητρια του Χαβαρντ με εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις ψυχολογιας για να ανακαλυψει τη ‘’γενεσιουργο’’ αιτια της ανησυχης και ανεξηγητες συμπεριφορας.Η διαγνωση;το εφηβικο του μυαλο ‘’ετρεχε’’ πολυ πιο γρηγορα απο την ηλικια του.

Το IQ του στα υψη(141 εδειξε το τεστ,οταν ο μεσος ορος ειναι 85-90).Τον μαγευαν οι συζητησεις των μεγαλων για bussines.Τον αποροφουσαν χωρις να πηττει στιγμη.

Απο την πρωτη στιγμη ερωτευτηκε τη ναυτιλια.Πολυ συχνα προτιμουσε να χαθει στα βιβλια  και τα εξειδικευμενα εντυπα για το shiping,απορριπτοντας τις προτασεις των κολλητων του για μπαλα η’ για τσαρκα με τα πολυτελη αυτοκινητα τους και τις ενυπωσιακες κοπελες που ΄΄ζουζουνιζαν’’ γυρω τους.’’Διαβαζα μετα μανιας τα εντυπα του κλαδου,παρα το γεγονος οτι στην ‘αρχη’ δεν καταλαβαινα τιποτα’’εξομολογειται.Η μονη προταση που δεν απερριψε ποτε ηταν οταν τον καλουσαν οι –σχεδον παντοτε μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας-φιλοι του να ΄΄μπαρκαρει’’στα σκαφη τους.

Παντως η μανια του με τη ναυτιλια δεν ηταν κληρονομικη.Για την ‘’ευκαταστατη’’ οικογενεια του η θαλασσα ηταν απλως ενα χομπι,αφου οι γονεις του συμμετειχαν σε αγωνες ιστιοπλοιας.

Ενα ‘’χομπι’’ αξιας ενος δις.δολ.

Στα 26 του χρονια ο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗΣ αποφασισε να σαλπαρει για βαθια επιχειρηματικα νερα προκαλωντας νεα ριγη ανατριχηλας.Αυτη την φορα οχι στους καθηγητες του (που εχουν καθε λογο να αισθανονται περιφανοι),αλλα στη διεθνη ναυτιλιακη κοινοτητα.Τα πρωτα χρονια εφοπλιστικοι κυκλοι,ακαδημαικοι του Λονδινου και ισχυροι παραγοντες της παγκοσμιας ναυτιλιας αναρωτιονταν ‘’who is this Pistiolis?’’.Σημερα στα 32 του χρονια ο αυτοδημιουργητος και ηδη πετυχημενος Ελληνας εφοπλιστης θετει νεα στανταρ σε αυτο που συχνα αποκαλουμε  ελληνικο επιχειρηματικο δαιμονιο.

Πριν απο 18 μηνες ηλεγχε 7 πετρελαιοφορα.Μετα την εισαγωγη-εξπρες της εταιρειας του ‘’TOP TANKERS’’ στο χρηματιστηριο του nasdaq (Ιουλιος 2004) ο στολος του εχει φτασει τα 27 τανκερς και διευρυνεται με ραγδαιο ρυθμο.Ηδη η επιτυχια της εταιρειας του στο χρηματιστηριο της ΝΕΑΣ ΥΟΡΚΗΣ (προκειτε για την ταχυτερη εισαγωγη στην ιστορια του nasdaq αφου η δημοσια εγγραφη –ipo- ολοκληρωθηκε μολις σε 97 μερες) παραδιδεται ως case study με τιτλο ‘’The ‘’TOP TANKER’’ phenomenon’’ στο CITY UNIVERSITY του Λονδινου.

Στην Ελλαδα ο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗΣ ειναι ελαχιστα γνωστος εκτος των εφοπλιστικων κυκλων.Ισως επειδη ο ιδιος αποφευγει συστηματικα τις κοσμικοτητες και παραμενει προσηλωμενος στη δουλεια του.Μπορει να δειχνει κοινωνικος στην πραγματικοτητα ομως διαθετει ελαχιστο χρονο για την προσωπικη του ζωη.Η καθημερινοτητα του κινητειται μεταξυ Αθηνας,Λονδινου και Νεας Υορκης ‘’πολλες φορες κλεινω το τηλεφωνο στις 3.00 και 4.00 τα ξημερωματα προσαρμοζοντας την ζωη μου στο ωραριο των ΗΠΑ’’.Το επιβαιβεβαιωνουν και οσοι των ξερουν’’Ο Πιστιολης δεν ξερει τι θα πει διακοπες’’!Ακομη και τον δεκαπενταυγουστο οταν η Αθηνα εχει αδειασει απο ολους τους αλλους εκεινος δουλευει σχεδον ολομοναχος στο γραφειο του στη Μεσογειων (στο εμπορικο κεντρο διπλα στο ΄’’Ερρικος Ντυναν’’.

Ενα καλοκαιρι βρεθηκε στο Ντουμπαι αλλα και αυτο το ταξιδι ηταν επαγγελματικο.Φετος ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που εκανε διακοπες εννεα ‘’ολοκληρες’’ ημερες (και αυτες οπως σπευδει να διευκρινισει Σαββατοκυριακα!Η 27 χρονη συντροφος του (συμφοιτητρια απο το Λονδινο)μαλλον εχει...συνιθισει τους τρελους ρυθμους.

Παντως ο μυθος του εξαπλωνεται ολο και περισσοτερο μεταξυ εκεινων που ξερουν.Αναμενομενο αφου η διαδρομη της ‘’TOP TANKERS’’ ειναι εντυπωσιακη.Πριν απο εναμιση χρονο η αξια του στολου της ηταν ‘’μολις 60 εκατ.δολ. Σημερα φτανει το 1,1 δις δολ!.

Παραστατικος και χειμαρρωδης στον λογο του θεωρει οτι ενας στολος μοιαζει  με ενα εργοστασιο που επιπλεει.Μεγαλες εγκαταστασεις ,χαοτικα μηχανοστασια και μια διαρκεις προσπαθεια να κουμανταρεις 27 διαφορετικα πλοια που ταξιδευουν απο την μια ακρη της υφιλιου στην αλλη.Οταν μιλαει για πλοια το παθος του δεν κρυβεται.Παρ οτι τα τηλεφωνα δεν σταματουν λεπτο,αποπνεει σιγουρια,πειθει για την προσηλωση του στον στοχο,την διαθεση του για ατελειωτες ωρες δουλειας και αυστηρη ταξη(στο τελος της κουβεντας,σκυβει να διορθωσει το χαλακι του γραφειου του).

‘’Οτι καταφερα μεχρι σημερα το εκανα απο χομπι και οχι απο αναγκη για χρηματα’’του αρεσει να λεει.’’Ημουν αποφασιστικος και ουδεποτε διστασα να παραδεχτω αυτα που δεν γνωριζω,να ρωτησω,να μαθω.Ακομα και σημερα που θεωρουμαι πετυχημενος εφοπλιστης τηλεφωνω συχνα σε γνωστους και φιλους μου και ρωτω την γνωμη για τον χειρισμο μιας καταστασης που με δυσκολευει’’

Προσφατα η λεσχη επιχειρηματικοτητας τον τιμησε με το βραβειο ‘’ΚΟΥΡΟΣ’’ για την επιδοση του στον διεθνη οικονομικο στιβο.Βεβαια τα ονειρα του δεν σταματον εδω.

Στο City του Λονδινου

Οταν ο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗΣ τελειωσε –μετα βιας...- το Κολλεγιο Αθηνων ο πατερας του (ιδιοκτητης οικοδομικης εταιρειας τοτε και σημερα μετοχος της κατασκευαστικης ‘’ΑΘΗΝΑ ΑΤΕ’’ τον εστειλε για σπουδες Μηχανολογιας στη Γερμανια.Το παθος του ομως με τα καραβια τον οδηγησε για ναυτιλιακες σπουδες στο Southampton της Μ.Βρετανιας οπου τερματισε πρωτος μεταξυ των συμφοιτητων του (το 1998).’’Ειχα στρωμενη δουλεια στον κατασκευαστικο κλαδο και εκανα στροφη 180 μοιρων.Τα καταφερα γιατι εκανα αυτο που ηθελα απο μικρο παιδι’’,συμβουλευει τους νεοτερους του οταν τον ρωτουν για την επαγγελματικη τους σταδιοδρομια.

Παραλληλα με τις σπουδες του που τον εχανες που τον εβρισκες επισκεπτονταν την καρδια της παγκοσμιας ναυτιλιας το ‘’city’’ του Λονδινου.Καλλιεργουσε τις διασυνδεσεις του με τους ναυτιλιακους κυκλους και τρυπωνε σε μεγαλες εταιρειες αγοροπωλησιας πλοιων και ναυλωσεων (HOWE ROBINSON κ.α).’’Ηταν μια χρησιμη εμπειρια οχι ομως και κατι που ανετρεψε τον σχεδιασμο μου.Απο 10 χρονων ηξερα με τι θα ασχοληθω.Επρεπε ομως να ανακαλυψω και την αλλη πλευρα της ναυτιλιας.Οχι του πλοιοκτητη αλλα των ανθρωπων με τους οποιους συνεργαζεται οταν διαχειριζεται εναν στολο’’εξηγησε ο ιδιος.

Με την στηριξη της οικογενειας του το 1993 αγορασε τα πρωτα container ships προς 6.2 εκατ.δολ.Ο ιδιος διαψευδει τις πληροφοριες που θελουν την πρωτη αγορα να εγινε ‘’με τις πλατες’’ γνωστου εφοπλιστη.Λιγα χρονια αργοτερα (Δεκεμβριος 1999) και ενω ο ιδιος εχει επιστρεψει μονιμα στην Ελλαδα ξεκινησε την ιστορια της ‘’TOP TANKERS’’ που πολυ συντομα απεκτησε βεβαια και θυγατρικη στο Λονδινο.Η ‘’TOP TANKER’’ ειναι η πρωτη ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια που περασε τις πυλες του nasdaq αξιοποιωντας ενα παλιο αλλα δοκιμασμενο μοντελο αναπτυξης με σκαρια απο ‘’δευτερο χερι’’.Αγορασε το πρωτο της τανκερ απο τον Ομιλο Νιαρχου.Ακολουθησαν οι συμφωνειες με τον Ομιλο Λατση απο τον οποιο απεκτησε 3 πετρελαιοφορα .Εκτοτε ο στολος μεγαλωνει διαρκως με την προσθηκη πλοιων απο την Δανια,την Ινδια και τις ΗΠΑ.Σημερα παρα την επιθετικη της αναπτυξη η ΄΄TOP TANKERS’’ ακολουθει πολιτικη χαμηλου δανεισμου.Τα δανεια ανερχονται περι το 44-50% της αξιας του στολου της,ενω το υπολοιπο εχει καλυφθει με τα ιδια κεφαλαια(εναντι δανεισμου 60-80%που εμφανιζουν αλλες ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες).

Οταν ξεκινησε ο ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗΣ η μεταφορα πετρελαιου βρισκοταν σε ανθηση διεθνως.Ωστοσο και εν αντιθεσει με την αγορα ξηρου φορτιου (ζαχαρη,σιταρι κ.α)αποτελουσε ενα κλειστο κλαμπ.Οι συμφωνιες με τις πετρελαικες εταιρειες που κυριαρχουν στην διεθνη σκηνη τις γνωστες και ως 7 αδερφες απαιτησαν εξαιρετικα προσεχτικες κινησεις και διπλωματικους χειρισμους.Αρχικα τον αντιμετωπισαν με δυσπιστια –ηταν και η ηλικια του μολις 26 ετων-Παρα ταυτα καταφερε και τιε απεισε.

Με την ιδια δυσπιστια βρεθηκε αντιμετωπος και πολυ αργοτερα οταν περσι διοργανωσε σειρα παρουσιασεων (road shows) στις ΗΠΑ για να προσελκυσει τους θεσμικους επενδυτες στην μετοχη της ‘’top tanker’’.’’Οταν μπηκα στην αιθουσα σχεδον δεν μου εδωσαν σημασια.Νομισαν οτι ειμαι απλως...ενας συμβουλος του ceo(διευθυνοντος συμβουλου)’’,εξιστορει.Παρα τις αρχικες επιφυλαξεις που προκαλεσε το νεαρο της ηλικιας του ομως οι μεγαλοι θεσμικοι επενδυτες τον εμπιστευτικαν.Περισσοτερο τον ιδιο (...ισως και την παγκοσμια κυριαρχια των Ελληνων στην θαλασσα) παρα την εταιρεια αυτη καθαυτη αφου ‘’ηταν πολυ μικρη και πολυ καινουρια για να αποτελεσει εχεγγυο΄΄εξηγει ο κ.Πιστιολης.

Το αποτελεσμα δικαιωσε και τις δυο πλευρες.Με τιμη εισαγωγης τα 11 δολαρια μετα τρεις μηνες η μετοχη εκτιναχθηκε στα 24 (σημερα διαπραγματευεται στην περιοχη των 14 δολαριων με την κεφαλαιοποιηση της εταιρειας να φτανει τα 450 εκατ.δολ.).Μεγαλες αμερικανικες εφημεριδες οπως η ‘’WALL STREET JOURNAL’’ συμπεριελαβαν την ‘’top tankers’’ στο τοπ 10 των μετοχων με την ταχυτερη αποδοση.

Στην αγορα ξηρου φορτιου τα σχεδια της τοπ τανκερ προσωρινα εχουν παγωσει.Αν και η συμφωνια για την εξαγορα του στολου της οικογενειας Νομικου ειχε κλεισει εναντι 500 εκατ.δολ το deal ναυαγησε την τελευταια στιγμη για λογους τεχνικους που αφορουσαν την εξασφαλιση της απαραιτητης τραπεζικης χρηματοδοτησης.

Επεται συνεχεια

Παρα τις επιτυχιες και την αλματωδη αναπτυξη του στολου του ο κ.Πιστιολης θεωρει οτι ο δρομος προς την κορυφη παραμενει ακομα μακρυς.Αυτο που χρειαζεται οπως λεει ειναι να συνεχισει να δουλευει με την ιδια ορεξη και τα επομενα χρονια’’ο παραγοντας τυχη ειναι εξισου σημαντικος καθως και η διεθνης οικονομικη συγκυρια,που επηρεαζει την αγορα και διαμορφωνει το κλιμα’’.

ΠΗΓΗ ‘’ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ/BUSSINES STORIES’’
               Της 27 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2005 ΡΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΤΗΣ κ.ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑΣ ΤΖΑΝΝΕ

----------


## Morgan

ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΟΜΗΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ , ΠΟΥ ΖΗΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΤΥΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΙΟΛΗ.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ "ΓΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΑΤΑ" ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ....

ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΛΑΒΡΑΚΙ :wink:

----------


## che

Φιλε morgan ειναι αρκετοι τελικα αυτοι που τον πανε εκτος απο εμενα αφου μου λες ετσι  :Very Happy:  !!!

κοιτα μπορει και να εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που λες δεν ξερω για να μπορω να σου απαντησω 

παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι αλλοι στην ηλικια του και με τα φραγκα και βεβαια με το οικογενειακο background που εχει θα ειχαν αραξει και δεν θα εκαναν τιποτα!!!αρα μακγας οπως και να τα εκανε!!!

μακαρι να μποροθσαμε να τα κανουμε και εμεις!!!! :lol: 


αλλα εγω τα βλεπω με το κυαλι 8O  8O  8O     :lol:

----------


## Morgan

σιγά - σιγά..... :lol: 
θα την βρούμε και μεις την ακρη μας.

κοιτα λλοι αραζουν αλλοι οχι....
μην ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν και 25-27 χρονων εφοπλιστες, με ονομα στην εταιρεια τους αυτο του αγαπημενου τους video-game!!!!!!!!

μπαινει και το "ψωνιο" ως παραγοντας καποιες φορες.
αλλες παλι το πεισμα, και η ικανοτητα, η θεληση

----------


## che

Φιλε morgan κατ αρχην sorry για την καθυστερηση απαντησης

διαβαζοντας το τελευταιο μηνυμα σου θελω να σου πω 
οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι 25-27 χρονων που κανουν το αντιθετο....
δηλαδη παιζουν video game με εφοπλισμο!! :Smile: 

δηλαδη το ports of call μεσα σε αυτους ειμαι και εγω :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

ενταξει το να παιζεις βιντεο γκειμ ειναι καπως πιο ευκολο

----------


## Morgan

και μιας και μιλάμε για video-games  ας γίνουμε ποιο συγκεκριμένοι ....

----------


## fcuk

Τι ειναι αυτο morgan?

Γιατι εγω ξερω αυτο που λεει και ο che

το ports of call .

----------


## Morgan

ξεχαστε τα βιντεο-γκειμς...(κυριολεκτικα)
για ανθρωπους της ναυτιλιας μιλαμε.....
κοιτα το σχολιο μου ακριβως πανω απο τον che και θα καταλαβεις (μην τα λεμε και ολα)

----------


## Morgan

ενδιαφέρον αρθρο του διευθυντη της OSG  στο τρεχων ΕΛΝΑΒΙ

----------


## poseidonas15

Ποιος είναι ο Π. Λασκαρίδης

Το 1967, ο πατέρας Κωνσταντίνος Λασκαρίδης αρχίζει την αυτόνομη ναυτιλιακή δραστηριότητα της οικογένειας, ενώ από το 1970, τα παιδιά του, Θανάσης και Πάνος, ασχολήθηκαν και αυτά με την οικογενειακή επιχείρηση. Το 1974, μαζί με τον αδελφό του Θανάση, ο Πάνος, απέκτησε το πρώτο του πλοίο ψυγείο. Μέσα σε δεκαπέντε χρόνια ανέβασαν τον αριθμό των πλοίων τους στα 80 και συμπεριελήφθησαν στους 30 μεγαλύτερους Ελληνες εφοπλιστές. Εκτός από τη διαχείριση πλοίων, ο Πάνος αγόρασε και λειτουργεί δύο ναυπηγεία, το Astican στα Κανάρια Νησιά και το Santander στη Βόρειο Ισπανία. Μετά την κατάρρευση του υπαρκτού σοσιαλισμού, η οικογενειακή επιχείρηση εξαγόρασε την εταιρεία Riga Transport Fleet, που διαθέτει πλοία κατάψυξης. Επίσης διαθέτει το 25% της εταιρείας Stanley Services, που ίδρυσε η κυβέρνηση των Falklands για να ενισχύσει την οικονομία των νησιών μετά τον πόλεμο. Η εταιρεία αυτή έχει το αποκλειστικό προνόμιο για ανεφοδιασμό των πλοίων στα χωρικά ύδατα των νησιών. 
Μαζί με τον αδελφό του, συμμετείχαν στην Κοινοπραξία που επένδυσε στα καζίνα της Θεσσαλονίκης και της Πάρνηθας και στο ξενοδοχείο «Μεγάλη Βρετανία». Το 1999, ο όμιλος Λασκαρίδη αγόρασε την αεροπορική εταιρεία Cronus και τον Οκτώβριο του 2001 η εταιρεία αυτή συγχωνεύθηκε με την Aegean του ομίλου Βασιλάκη, διατηρώντας το 26% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου.
Ο Π. Λασκαρίδης είναι γενικά «φορτωμένος με χρήμα», αφού το τελευταίο εξάμηνο του προηγούμενου έτους πώλησε δεκατέσσερα πλοία και γέμισε τα ταμεία του με το ποσό των 150 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων. Επίσης εξασφάλισε άλλα 350 εκατομμύρια δολάρια για την προσεχή πενταετία, υπογράφοντας με την κινεζική εταιρεία Sangai Deep Seo Fisheries, για την μεταφορά καυσίμων και πωλήσεις ψαριών. Θα μεταφέρει 1 εκατ. ψάρια σκουμπρί το χρόνο. 
Επίσης πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι ο κ. Π. Λασκαρίδης συνεχίζει να αγοράζει σταδιακά μετοχές, στις Μινωικές Γραμμές, διατηρώντας ένα ποσοστό γύρω στο 6%. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι μεγαλομέτοχος με ποσοστό 11,6% της Κρητικής εταιρείας είναι ο κ. Περικλής Παναγόπουλος και ακολουθεί με ποσοστό 5% ο κ. Γιώργος Σαλονίκης. Από τους ιδιώτες επενδυτές στην εταιρεία είναι και ο Ιταλός κ. Αλντο Γκριμάλντι που κατέχει 1,5% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου.
Αξίζει να επισημανθεί ότι ο κ. Πάνος Λασκαρίδης συμμετέχει στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Hellenic


ΠΗΓΗ ''ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ'' αν δεν κανω λαθος γιατι το εχω καιρο :Smile:  :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

νομίζω ότι η εταιρεία λέγεται Lavinia? ή σκέτο laskaridis...?
δεν θυμάμαι , θα το δούμε

----------


## fcuk

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16Ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης του Αγαπίου και της Χαρίκλειας, το γένος Αφεντάκη, γεννήθηκε στο Διδυμότειχο της Ανατολικής Θράκης στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου 1882. Ο πατέρας του ήταν ανώτατος δικαστικός και φρόντισε να λάβει ο γιος του καλή αγωγή, εμπνέοντας ταυτόχρονα σ' αυτόν από μικρή ηλικία τα βασικά στοιχεία μιας ευρείας ανθρωπιστικής μόρφωσης.
Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της βασικής του εκπαίδευσης ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης μετέβη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και ενεγράφη στο αμερικάνικο Robert College όπου "συνεπλήρωσε τα εφόδια με τα οποία ενισχύθη η οξεία ευφυΐα του και πολυσύνθετος προσωπικότης". Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών του εργάστηκε για τρία χρόνια στον εμπορικό οίκο "Doro's Brothers" της Πόλης και στην συνέχεια, το 1904, στο μεγάλο ναυτικό πρακτορείο "Reppen" του οποίου τη διεύθυνση ανέλαβε μετά από δύο χρόνια. Χάρις στην ευφυΐα και τη φιλοδοξία που τον χαρακτήριζαν, σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα γίνεται συνεταίρος εστιάζοντας το ενδιαφέρον του στην εισαγωγή ξυλείας. Παράλληλα με τις άλλες δραστηριότητες του και έχοντας διαπιστώσει την ανάγκη για φορτηγίδες ο αριθμός των οποίων στο λιμάνι της Κωνσταντινούπολης δεν ήταν επαρκής, δημιουργεί το δικό του ναυπηγείο στον Κεράτιο κόλπο, στο οποίο και ναυπηγεί 24 φορτηγίδες.
Το ενδιαφέρον του για την εισαγωγή και εμπορία ξυλείας από τις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες τον έφερε σε επαφή με μία από τις μεγαλύτερες εφοπλιστικές και ναυπηγικές εταιρίες της χερσονήσου, την Μπρόστρομ Κονσέρν. Η γνωριμία αυτή του ανοίγει το δρόμο για την καθεαυτού ναυτιλιακή δραστηριότητα μέσω της πρότασής του να οργανώσει ο ίδιος την γραμμή που θα συνδέει την βόρεια Ευρώπη με την Εγγύς Ανατολή, την οποία και αποδέχθηκαν οι Σκανδιναβοί συνεργάτες του. Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της συνεργασίας είναι η ίδρυση, το 1907, του "Σκανδιναβικού Πρακτορείου Εγγύς Ανατολής".
Μια σειρά από επιτυχείς επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες κατέστησαν τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη έναν από τους πιο αξιόλογους οικονομικούς παράγοντες της Κωνσταντινούπολης μέχρι τα τραγικά γεγονότα του 1922. Την περίοδο εκείνη αναγκάζεται, όπως και χιλιάδες άλλοι ομογενείς της Πόλης, να την εγκαταλείψουν και μαζί με τους Μικρασιάτες να ζητήσουν άσυλο σε διάφορα μέρη της Ελλάδας.
Σε ηλικία 40 ετών, με μεγάλη πείρα και εκτενείς γνωριμίες ανά τον κόσμο, ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης ξεκινά τον δεύτερο κύκλο της επιχειρηματικής του δραστηριότητας με έδρα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και αντικείμενο, πέραν της ξυλεμπορίας, τη γενική πρακτόρευση της Σουηδικής Ανατολικής Γραμμής (Svenska Orient Line - SOL). Εμμένοντας στην αρχή του να συνδυάζει το εμπόριο με τις μεταφορές, καταφέρνει να επιτύχει την ανάπτυξη της γραμμής, εκμεταλλευόμενος τα πρώτα πλοία μεταφοράς ξυλείας που εισάγει από τη Σουηδία. Στην πορεία αυτής της συνεργασίας, το Σκανδιναβικό Πρακτορείο που χειρίζεται τα συμφέροντα της SOL στην Εγγύς Ανατολή, αναπτύσσεται σημαντικά και καθίσταται υπόδειγμα οργανισμού πρακτόρευσης για ολόκληρη την Μεσόγειο και όχι μόνο, καθώς σύντομα οι δραστηριότητες της εταιρίας απλώνονται στην ανατολική ακτή της Νότιας Αμερικής αλλά και στην Νότια Αφρική. Η επιτυχία του Σκανδιναβικού Πρακτορείου Εγγύς Ανατολής, όπως πια ονομάζεται η εταιρία, δίνει τέτοια ώθηση στο εμπόριο και τις μεταφορές ώστε καθιστά επιτακτική την ανάγκη για ανανέωση και αύξηση του στόλου της εταιρίας SOL και την ένταση της διαχειριστικής δραστηριότητας του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη που αφορά στα πλοία αυτά και την πρακτόρευσή τους εντός της Μεσογείου.
Πέραν όμως από την επιτυχημένη επιχειρηματική του παρουσία στον Ελλαδικό χώρο, ο Ευγενίδης γίνεται αρωγός της ανάπτυξης διμερών σχέσεων με όλες τις Σκανδιναβικές και Βαλτικές χώρες. Αβίαστο αποτέλεσμα αυτής της προσπάθειας ήταν από την μια η ίδρυση δύο γραμμών οι οποίες συνέδεαν αντίστοιχα την Φιλανδία και την Πολωνία με την Ελλάδα, και από την άλλη ο διορισμός του το 1926 ως γενικού προξένου της Φιλανδίας στην χώρα μας.
Παράλληλα με τις λοιπές επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες οι οποίες συμπεριλάμβαναν την πρακτόρευση και διαχείριση πλοίων ξένων εταιριών, το 1937 ο Ευγενίδης αγόρασε το πρώτο του σκάφος, το υπό ελληνική σημαία Α/Π "Αργώ", ξεκινώντας επίσημα πια τη δράση του στο χώρο του εφοπλισμού. Το πλοίο αυτό κατά τη διάρκεια του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου βυθίστηκε από γερμανικό υποβρύχιο έξω από το λιμάνι του Cape Town, στην Νότια Αφρική. Γενικότερα αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι τη δεκαετία 1929-1939 ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης διετέλεσε πρόεδρος πολλών ελληνικών και ξένων ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων και οργανισμών.
Λίγο πριν την κατοχή της χώρας μας από τα στρατεύματα των εισβολέων, ο Ευγενίδης φεύγει από την Ελλάδα μεταφέροντας μαζί του και τις επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητές του. Αρχικά φτάνει στην Αίγυπτο και από εκεί στην Νότια Αφρική και εγκαθίσταται στην πρωτεύουσα της Cape Town όπου και οργανώνει ιδιαίτερο πρακτορείο το οποίο με το ιδιόκτητο φορτηγό του "Αργώ" λειτουργεί τακτική γραμμή με τη Νότιο Αμερική. Στην συνέχεια μετακομίζει στο Buenos Aires της Αργεντινής από όπου και συνεχίζει καθ' όλη την διάρκεια του πολέμου τη διαχείριση των πλοίων του Σουηδικού εφοπλιστικού οίκου "Μπροστρομ". Κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της περιόδου ο Ευγενίδης προετοιμάζει την μεταπολεμική του εξόρμηση. Προβλέπει τις οικονομικές και ναυτιλιακές εξελίξεις που ακολουθούν το τέλος του πολέμου και προσαρμόζει αναλόγως τις επιχειρηματικές του δραστηριότητες. Ευθύς μετά τον πόλεμο επιστρέφει στην Ευρώπη και με έδρα την Γένοβα ιδρύει την εταιρία "Home Lines" με σκοπό να εξυπηρετήσει το έντονο μεταναστευτικό ρεύμα από την κατεστραμμένη Ευρώπη προς άλλες ηπείρους. Τα τέσσερα υπερωκεάνια που σύντομα αποκτά η εταιρία δρομολογούνται αρχικά προς τη Νότιο Αφρική και την Αυστραλία και στην συνέχεια προς τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες και τον Καναδά καταφέρνοντας γρήγορα να κατακτήσουν την Τρίτη θέση της επιβατικής κίνησης στην γραμμή του Βόρειου Ατλαντικού.
Το 1947 μεταφέρει εκ νέου την έδρα των δραστηριοτήτων του στο Vevey της Ελβετίας από όπου και διευθύνει τις ανά των κόσμο επιχειρήσεις του. Με το τέλος του Εμφυλίου Πολέμου το 1949 και το κλίμα πολιτικής σταθερότητας που σιγά σιγά αναπτύσσεται στην Ελλάδα, δημιουργούνται οι προϋποθέσεις για την επιστροφή του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη στην πατρίδα. Η απόφαση αυτή λαμβάνεται στα μέσα του 1953 και είναι συνυφασμένη με την τότε κυβερνητική προσπάθεια για επαναπατρισμό της ναυτιλίας, καθιστώντας τον ως τον πρώτο εφοπλιστή που έδωσε το παράδειγμα επαναπατρισμού πλοίου του, εγγράφοντάς το μεταπολεμικά εις το ελληνικό νηολόγιο.
Από τον Πειραιά και πάλι ξεκινά μια νέα επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα που αφορά την διάνοιξη γραμμής συνδέουσας την Ελλάδα με την Νότιο Αμερική. Το πρώτο δρομολόγιο της γραμμής αυτής πραγματοποιείται την 13η Νοεμβρίου του 1953 από το υπό ελληνική σημαία νεότευκτο πλοίο "Αθήναι" το οποίο αγοράστηκε από το κράτος σε πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό καταβάλλοντας τίμημα κατά 37,2% μεγαλύτερο από τον αμέσως επόμενο ενδιαφερόμενο. Μετά το επιτυχές αυτό εγχείρημα και μετά από σχετικό αίτημα της τότε κυβερνήσεως, ο Ευγενίδης υψώνει τη γαλανόλευκη στο υπερωκεάνιο "Ατλάντικ" και την 4η Δεκεμβρίου του ίδιου έτους υπογράφει σχετική σύμβαση με την οποία η Ελλάδα αποκτά μια σύγχρονη γέφυρα που την συνέδεσε με τον Νέο Κόσμο και τα ξενιτεμένα παιδιά της.
Η επιστροφή του στην πατρίδα δεν συνοδεύεται μόνο από επιτυχημένες επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες αλλά και από μια σειρά φιλανθρωπικές προσπάθειες που είχαν σκοπό την έμπρακτη συμπαράσταση σε δεινοπαθούντες συνανθρώπους του. Η πρώτη ευκαιρία δόθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 1953 όταν μετά τους καταστροφικούς σεισμούς των Ιονίων νήσων πρόσφερε σημαντικά ποσά στους σεισμοπαθείς τόσο εξ ιδίων πόρων όσο και δια της μεσολαβήσεώς του στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες. Η συνέχεια της ανθρωπιστικής του δραστηριότητας, παρότι επί το πλείστον ηθελημένα άγνωστη στο ευρύ κοινό, ήταν εξίσου έντονη μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής του το 1954.
Μετά το θάνατο του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη, τη διοίκηση των επιχειρηματικών του δραστηριοτήτων ανέλαβε ένας από τους στενότερους συνεργάτες και αναδεκτός του ο Νικόλαος Βερνίκος, ο οποίος σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία του έφερε από τότε ως δεύτερο επώνυμο το Ευγενίδης. Συνεχιστή του φιλανθρωπικού του έργου κατέστησε την αδελφή του Μαριάνθη Γ. Σίμου, η οποία ως εκτελεστής της διαθήκης του ανέλαβε την ολοκλήρωση και στην συνέχεια τη διαχείριση του ομώνυμου ιδρύματος το οποίο βάση της επιθυμίας του Ευγενίδη είχε σκοπό να "συμβάλλει εις την εκπαίδευσιν νέων ελληνικής ιθαγένειας εν επιστημονικώ και τεχνικώ πεδίω".

ΠΗΓΗ -www.eugenfound.edu.gr-

Υ.Γ αυτο το τοπικ κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα απο τα πιο καλα ελπιζω να βρειτε και αλλοι χρηστες πληροφοριες και να περασετε εδω μιας και ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις εγω ψαχνω στο internet και δεν βρισκω.

----------


## fcuk

....η συνεχεια

Tο 1991, ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς ρίχνει άλλη ιδέα. Tο "camping on board", δηλαδή τη μεταφορά τροχόσπιτων σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο του πλοίου "Eρωτόκριτος". H ιδέα - και η ονομασία - υιοθετούνται αμέσως κι από τις ανταγωνίστριες εταιρείες.
- Eπαέ, αυτοί μας κλέβουνε την ιδέα τσε θα τους αφήσουμε; διαμαρτύρονταν οι Κρητικοί.
- Kάνετε λάθος, μας διαφημίζουν το προϊόν! απαντούσε εκείνος εισάγοντας απλά το marketing στην ακτοπλοΐα...
O καιρός περνάει, οι "Mινωικές" γίνονται κολοσσός. Kάποια στιγμή κι ενώ ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος έχει μπει στην Aδριατική με τα Superfast του, ο Σφηνιάς βάζει καινούριες φιτιλιές για παραγγελία νέων, ταχύπλοων σκαφών. Διαβλέπει ότι ο πρώην κρουαζιεράς, δυνατός επιχειρηματίας, με την ταχύτητα ως αιχμή του δόρατος θα κυριαρχήσει στην Aδριατική, αν δεν υπάρξει ανταγωνισμός. Έτσι, ανακαλύπτει τα ναυπηγεία Fossen στη Ryssa της Nορβηγίας, λίγο έξω από το Trondheim. Tα διοικεί η Anna-Synobe Bye, μια ώριμη ζωντοχήρα, που της αρέσει να κάνει παρέα με νεότερους και να χορεύει rock 'n' roll. Στο ναυπηγείο της δουλεύει όλο το χωριό. Έτσι, γεννιέται το "Aρετούσα", το πρώτο highspeed ferry της "Minoan Lines". Θ' ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα. O Σφηνιάς έχει βάλει πλώρη για πιο ψηλά...
H τρέλα του με την πληροφορική τον οδηγεί σε νέες αναζητήσεις. H Forthnet είναι μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία...
- Mα, διά 'λε τσ' απολυμάρες σου, τι δουλειά έχουμε 'μεις η εταιρεία τσι ακτοπλοΐας με τσι πληροφοριτσές τσε τσι οθόνες; διερωτώνται οι μέτοχοι.
"H πληροφορική είναι το μέλλον, σύντεκνοι", απαντά ο Σφηνιάς και η "Minoan" αγοράζει γερό "πακέτο" στην εταιρεία. Tο αν δικαιώθηκε ή όχι και αυτή η επιλογή του, είναι εύκολο να το διαπιστώσει κανείς... Παράλληλα, ο Σφηνιάς ασχολείται και με άλλες επιχειρήσεις. Mερίδια σε μεγάλο ξενοδοχείο του Pεθύμνου, ανώνυμες εταιρείες παροχής τουριστικών υπηρεσιών στην Eυρωπαϊκή Ένωση ("European Trust Agencies", "European Thalassic Agencies" και θυγατρικές), ενώ παράλληλα τελειώνει το σπίτι του, μια επιβλητική έπαυλη στην Eκάλη που "απολάμβανε" ελάχιστες ώρες, αφού έφευγε από τις 8 το πρωί και γύριζε στις 11 το βράδυ (πολλές φορές και τα Σάββατα). Ξεκουραζόταν πολλά Σαββατοκύριακα του καλοκαιριού στα Λεγραινά, στο περίφημο σπίτι πάνω στο βράχο που αγόρασε το 1985 σχετικά φθηνά από τη γυναίκα του Δημήτρη Xορν, τη μακαρίτισσα πλέον Γουλανδρή. Eκεί είχε φτιάξει μια βεράντα-γέφυρα βαποριού στη θάλασσα και μια πισίνα με θαλασσινό νερό. Πολλοί υπουργοί είχαν περάσει το κατώφλι του σπιτιού τα καλοκαίρια. Oι μεζέδες της (δεύτερης) γυναίκας του, της Γιούλης, είχαν γίνει γνωστοί στο υπουργικό "τζετ σετ"...
Eρωτευμένος στο φουλ με τη Γιούλη δεχόταν συχνά τα πειράγματα των φίλων του για την αφοσίωση και το "κόλημμά" του. Θεσσαλονικιά, όμορφη, με γούστο η Γιούλη τον είχε φέρει σε ισορροπία, την οποία είχε χάσει ως χωρισμένος εργένης. Tο σκηνικό της επιτυχίας συμπλήρωνε το σπίτι της Mυκόνου, πάνω από τον Tούρλο. Όχι πολύ μεγάλο, όχι ιδιαίτερα πολυτελές, η επέκταση και η ανακαίνισή του έγινε το αγαπημένο πρότζεκτ του Σφηνιά. Tο καμάρι του ήταν το γήπεδο του τένις με την πόρτα ανοιχτή για όποιον ήθελε να παίξει μαζί του μερικά games. Tι άλλο να θελήσει κάποιος απ' τη ζωή του, όταν τα έχει "σχεδόν" όλα; "Όλα" θα απαντούσε ένας συνεπής μπίζνεσμαν. Kι ο Σφηνιάς, που έβλεπε μπροστά, είχε σχέδια.
Aγοράστηκε έτσι το πλειοψηφικό "πακέτο" της Ceres Flying Hydroways, της εταιρείας που είχε ιδρύσει ο Γιώργος Π. Λιβανός και που τώρα, μετά το θάνατό του, διαχειριζόταν ο γιος του Πίτερ (Παναγιώτης), που θεωρούσε την ακτοπλοΐα second class business και στην πρώτη ευκαιρία την "έσπρωξε"... Ξαφνικά, η Minoan βρίσκεται με 33 "ιπτάμενα δελφίνια" και catamaran μ' ένα highspeed που είχε φέρει κάποιος από την Oλλανδία, αλλά δεν μπόρεσε να το κουμαντάρει και με το "Aριάδνη". Kι απ' εκεί αρχίζει το πάρτι...
Έτσι γεννήθηκε η Minoan Flying Dolphins που σε δυο χρόνια μέσα, με τις ευλογίες του κράτους, είχε βάλει κάτω από την ομπρέλα της όλες σχεδόν τις εταιρείες της ακτοπλοΐας του Aιγαίου, από τους Aγαπητούς ως τον Aγούδημο...
Bεβαίως, ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς ήξερε το παιχνίδι. H ακτοπλοΐα δεν είναι ποντοπόρος ναυτιλία, όπου ό,τι ώρα θέλεις αλλάζεις σημαία και "so long, babe". H ακτοπλοΐα εξαρτάται από το κράτος κι από τον εκάστοτε υπουργό. ¶λλη, όμως, άποψη είχε ο Σουμάκης περί ανταγωνισμού, άλλη ο Παπουτσής. Aπό τον περασμένο Mάιο, που ο καινούριος υπουργός μίλησε ανοιχτά για "πλήρη απελευθέρωση", στη MFD ήξεραν ότι θα είχαν προβλήματα...
H επιστήμη, μέχρι σήμερα, δεν ανακάλυψε υλικό πιο σκληρό απ' τα βράχια! Kι όταν το "Eξπρές Σαμίνα", βαπόρι που είχε μετασκευαστέι κι είχε αλλάξει ριζικά, έπεσε με 19 μίλια στη βραχονησίδα Πόρτες της Πάρου, ήταν μοιραίο να κερδίσουν τη μάχη τα βράχια. Aπ' εκεί και πέρα άρχισε το γνωστό "κυνήγι μαγισσών", μπήκε στο στόχαστρο ο Σφηνιάς, άρχισαν παιχνίδι και τα κόμματα, μπήκαν στη μέση και οι ανταγωνιστές, πήραν φόρα και τα "μαρκούτσια" της τηλεόρασης, βγήκαν και εκείνα τα σαρκοβόρα και εξοντωτικά "talk shows", πίεζαν κάθε τόσο οι μέτοχοι, έκλεισαν όλες οι πόρτες, η πίεση κι η μοναξιά μαζί έγιναν μυλόπετρες, τον άλεσαν, τον αποτελείωσαν...
Eίχε μείνει πια ολομόναχος στο τιμόνι μιας εταιρείας με 117 πλοία. Mόνος καθώς οι πιο πολλοί από τους συνεργάτες του, που είχαν πάρει τα "πακέτα" δίνοντας τα βαπόρια τους, είχαν αποφασίσει να ξεκουραστούν. Aπό το βράδυ του ναυαγίου έμεινε και χωρίς φίλους...
Tον "ξέχασαν" οι πολιτικοί (σκληρή μπίζνα η πολιτική, όσο κι η ναυτιλία): "εκείνοι λάκισαν από την πρώτη μέρα", είχε απαντήσει σε ερώτηση για τους ισχυρούς φίλους του. Tον "κάρφωναν" ακόμη και οι δημοσιογράφοι που του έκαναν τον φίλο. "Tι να κάνουμε, Παντελή; Tο αφεντικό είναι εναντίον σου" ήταν η απάντηση...
Tην επομένη του ναυαγίου μιλώντας στον Xατζηνικολάου (δεν ξαναβγήκε στην τηλεόραση από τότε) ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς "κολλάει" στην τελευταία λέξη και κομπιάζει. "Pε παιδιά, αυτός έπαθε εγκεφαλικό", φωνάζει ο κάμεραμαν! Aπό εκείνο το βράδυ, ο Σφηνιάς άρχισε να ξεμακραίνει. Δεν συνήλθε ούτε μια μέρα... Eνεργούσε φυσιολογικά, αλλά στα μάτια του φαινόταν ότι "ήταν αλλού". Ένα βράδυ, πριν την μοιραία Tετάρτη, ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς είχε μια σημαντική συνάντηση. Mετείχαν κάποιοι "επώνυμοι" μεγαλομέτοχοι. Tι συζητήθηκε εκεί; Oι πληροφορίες περιστρέφονται γύρω από δυο σενάρια. Kατά το πρώτο, οι μεγαλομέτοχοι εξέφρασαν στο Σφηνιά την εμπιστοσύνη τους και του είπαν "προχώρα και είμαστε μαζί σου". Kατά το δεύτερο του ζήτησαν "ευγενικά" να αποχωρήσει. Tόσο ευγενικά, που ένας απ' όλους - φίλος του μάλιστα - τού είπε απλά: "Πρέπει να κάνεις στη μπάντα, Παντελή, γιατί είσαι "καμμένο χαρτί"". Ήταν αρκετό αυτό για να τον σπρώξει στην αυτοκτονία; ¶λλες πληροφορίες, που δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν μέχρι την ώρα που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές, αναφέρουν ότι η αστυνομία ερεύνησε τα κινητά του τηλέφωνα και η τελευταία "εισερχόμενη κλήση" ήλθε από μεγαλομέτοχο, ο οποίος είχε αγοράσει πακέτο μετοχών ύψους πολλών δισ δρχ. με δάνειο από Tράπεζα και εγγύηση μετοχές άλλης εταιρείας η τιμή της οποίας, όμως, λίγο αργότερα καταποντίστηκε και - λέγεται ότι - η Tράπεζα που του χορήγησε το δάνειο ζητούσε τα λεφτά της. H Tράπεζα πίεζε το μεγαλομέτοχο κι εκείνος, με τη σειρά του, "ξεσπούσε" στο Σφηνιά που θα πρέπει, το τελευταίο δίμηνο της ζωής του, να αισθανόταν ως σάκος του μποξ! Ίσως εκείνο το μοιραίο τηλεφώνημα να έφερε την απόγνωση, ίσως να ήταν η κλωστή που χωρίζει τη λογική από την παράνοια...
Tρεις μέρες, πάντως, πριν από τη μοιραία πτώση, ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς μίλησε στο τηλέφωνο με τέσσερις δημοσιογράφους, της "Kαθημερινής", του "Eπενδυτή", της "Eλευθεροτυπίας" και της "Eξουσίας" και τους έδωσε ραντεβού "για να τα πουν" το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης, 30 Nοεμβρίου, στη δεξίωση στο "Kνωσός Παλάς" που θα έφερναν οι "Mινωικές" στον Πειραιά. "Θα είμαι εκεί", τους είπε. Aλλά δεν ήταν... Tο απόγευμα της μοιραίας Tρίτης στο δεύτερο όροφο του κτιρίου της MFD, ο στενότερος συνεργάτης του, γιος παλιού του φίλου, είχε μαζί του την ακόλουθη συνομιλία:
- Eίναι πια καιρός να μαζέψουμε τα πράγματα, να προχωρήσουμε όλοι μαζί. Περάσαμε την πρώτη φάση, θα περάσουμε και τη δεύτερη και θα ανασυγκροτηθουμε.
- Δεν τα πιστεύεις αυτά που λες. Mάλλον με παρηγορείς...
- Tα πιστεύω και θέλω να τα πιστέψεις και συ.
- Eντάξει, ησύχασε, εδώ θα 'μαι κι αύριο...
"Aύριο" πήδησε από το μπαλκόνι του έκτου ορόφου. "Aύριο" άφησε πίσω και δικογραφίες και ανακριτές και ανταγωνιστές και τηλε-εισαγγελείς. Tο κτίριο που στεγαζόταν η MFD στέγαζε για χρόνια τον όμιλο εταιρειών Kαραγεώργη. Tην περίφημη ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία που φαλήρισε. Στην ακτοπλοΐα όλα έχουν σημασία...
Oρισμένοι θα ψάχνουν να βρουν "τι κρύβεται πίσω από την αυτοκτονία του Σφηνιά". Eίναι πολύ απλό. Oι άνθρωποι δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι. Kάποιοι αντέχουν, κάποιοι όχι... 

ΠΗΓΗ -www.gsv.gr-
κειμενο του,κ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΚΑΠΡΑΝΟΥ.

----------


## fcuk

Ο *ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΔΗΣ* του Μιχαήλ και της Καλλιόπης, το γένος Δεκαβάλλα, γεννήθηκε στη Σίφνο στις 14 Απριλίου 1920. Η οικογένεια του είχε μακρά ναυτιλιακή παράδοση και την εποχή εκείνη ασχολείτο με την εξυπηρέτηση του εμπορίου μεταξύ των νησιών, διατηρώντας καϊκια. Στη συνέχεια, μετακόμισε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και από εκεί, ο παππούς του έδωσε την πρώτη παραγγελία για την κατασκευή ενός καινούργιου πλοίου στα ναυπηγεία της Γένοβας.
Μετά τα γεγονότα του 1922 ολόκληρη η οικογένεια, με τέσσερα μικρά παιδιά και κατεστραμμένη οικονομικά, επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα και εγκαταστάθηκε στον Πειραιά. Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της βασικής του εκπαίδευσης το 1938, η οποία χαρακτηρίστηκε από υψηλές επιδόσεις για τις οποίες και βραβεύτηκε από την τοπική κοινότητα, ο Ν. Βερνίκος - Ευγενίδης έγινε δεκτός στο τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του University of England. Ένα χρόνο μετά, ο ανάδοχός του Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης, έχοντας τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των γονιών του, τον κάλεσε να εργαστεί κοντά του στην Σουηδία. Σπουδάζοντας ταυτόχρονα με την εργασία του, έχοντας καταφέρει γρήγορα να ξεπεράσει το εμπόδιο της ξένης γλώσσας, αποφοίτησε το 1941 από το οικονομικό τμήμα του University of Gothenburg. ?ριστος γνώστης των Σουηδικών, Αγγλικών και Γαλλικών, κατάφερε σύντομα να επεκτείνει το εμπόριο ξυλείας μεταξύ Σκανδιναβίας και Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, αποκτώντας ιδιαίτερη αναγνώριση στον χώρο αυτό. Η επιτυχημένη σταδιοδρομία του στο διεθνή επιχειρηματικό στίβο συνεχίστηκε, και ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης εκτιμώντας την προσωπικότητα και τις δυνατότητες του τον επέλεξε ως άξιο και ικανό συνεχιστή των εμπορικών και ναυτιλιακών δραστηριοτήτων του. Έτσι από το 1954, ο Νικόλαος Βερνίκος - Ευγενίδης, που κατ' επιθυμία του Ευγένιου Ευγενίδη έκτοτε έφερε ως δεύτερο επίθετο αυτό του προκατόχου του, ανέλαβε τη διοίκηση του Ομίλου, προωθώντας τις διάφορες δραστηριότητες και επεκτείνοντας τον οργανισμό, δημιουργώντας χιλιάδες θέσεις εργασίας ανά τον κόσμο.
Εγκατεστημένος από το 1954 στο La Tour-de-Peilz της Ελβετίας, χάραξε μια πορεία η οποία επιβεβαίωσε απολύτως τις προσδοκίες του Ευγενίου Ευγενίδη. Οι επιχειρηματικές του δραστηριότητες, η σε βάθος γνώση που κατείχε σχετικά με το διεθνές εμπόριο και τη ναυτιλία, και το έντονο αλλά ηθελημένα αφανές φιλανθρωπικό έργο του, τον κατέστησαν σύντομα μια εξέχουσα μορφή όχι μόνο σε ελληνικό αλλά και σε διεθνές επίπεδο. Η έμπρακτη αναγνώριση που απέκτησε απεικονίζεται στο μεγάλο αριθμό μεταλλίων και τιμητικών διακρίσεων που του αποδόθηκαν από την Πολιτεία και διάφορους επιφανείς οργανισμούς ανά τον κόσμο. Επιστέγασμα όλων αυτών ήταν το Βραβείο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών που έλαβε το 1993 για το συνολικό του έργο, το οποίο "επί δεκαετηρίδας όλας την επιστημονική, τεχνικήν, και επαγγελματικήν παιδείαν εν Ελλάδη ΑΘΟΡΥΒΩΣ θεραπεύει" όπως εύστοχα αναφέρεται στο σχετικό κείμενο του βραβείου.
Το όραμά του εν όψει της νέας χιλιετίας και της διοργάνωσης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004 στην Αθήνα ήταν η ανέγερση ενός σύγχρονου επιστημονικού και πολιτιστικού κέντρου στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου το οποίο πέραν των υπολοίπων θα στεγάζει ένα νέο προηγμένο Πλανητάριο και ένα άρτια εξοπλισμένο εκθεσιακό χώρο αφιερωμένο στις φυσικές επιστήμες και την τεχνολογία. Η κατασκευή του ανανεωμένου αυτού πολυ-χώρου έχει ήδη ολοκληρωθεί, δυστυχώς όμως εκείνος δεν θα καταφέρει να δει το αποτέλεσμα που κοσμεί πλέον την Αθήνα, αφού απεβίωσε τον Νοέμβριο του 2000. Τη συνέχιση του έργου του τόσο στον επιχειρηματικό όσο και στον φιλανθρωπικό στίβο ανέλαβε ο στενός συνεργάτης και διάδοχός του Λεωνίδας Δημητριάδης - Ευγενίδης

ΠΗΓΗ -www.eugenfound.edu.gr-

----------


## Morgan

> Το όραμά του εν όψει της νέας χιλιετίας και της διοργάνωσης των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων του 2004 στην Αθήνα ήταν η ανέγερση ενός σύγχρονου επιστημονικού και πολιτιστικού κέντρου στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου το οποίο πέραν των υπολοίπων θα στεγάζει ένα νέο προηγμένο Πλανητάριο και ένα άρτια εξοπλισμένο εκθεσιακό χώρο αφιερωμένο στις φυσικές επιστήμες και την τεχνολογία.



εδώ αξίζει μια επίσκεψη.
τα σχόλια που έχουν ακουστει  μιλάνε για έναν χώρο και προβολές τέτοιες που δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με το τι υπήρχε εκεί παλιότερα.

----------


## triad

> εδώ αξίζει μια επίσκεψη.
> τα σχόλια που έχουν ακουστει μιλάνε για έναν χώρο και προβολές τέτοιες που δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση με το τι υπήρχε εκεί παλιότερα.


Καλημερα. Πηγα προσφατα(το καλοκαιρι) και όντως είναι απιστευτο. Νομιζεις πως εισαι και συ μεσα σε αυτό που βλέπεις. Το Ευγενίδειο ειναι αν οχι το καλύτερο ενα απο τα καλύτερα πλανηταρια παγκοσμίως

----------


## gvaggelas

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ. Οι δυνατότητες του πλανηταρίου είναι απίστευτες και είναι ότι πιο σύγχρονο υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη

----------


## lamainmusain

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16Ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης του Αγαπίου και της Χαρίκλειας, το γένος Αφεντάκη, γεννήθηκε στο Διδυμότειχο της Ανατολικής Θράκης στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου 1882. Ο πατέρας του ήταν ανώτατος δικαστικός και φρόντισε να λάβει ο γιος του καλή αγωγή, εμπνέοντας ταυτόχρονα σ' αυτόν από μικρή ηλικία τα βασικά στοιχεία μιας ευρείας ανθρωπιστικής μόρφωσης.
> Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της βασικής του εκπαίδευσης ο Ευγένιος Ευγενίδης μετέβη στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και ενεγράφη στο αμερικάνικο Robert College όπου "συνεπλήρωσε τα εφόδια με τα οποία ενισχύθη η οξεία ευφυΐα του και πολυσύνθετος προσωπικότης". Μετά την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών του εργάστηκε για τρία χρόνια στον εμπορικό οίκο "Doro's Brothers" της Πόλης και στην συνέχεια, το 1904, στο μεγάλο ναυτικό πρακτορείο "Reppen" του οποίου τη διεύθυνση ανέλαβε μετά από δύο χρόνια. Χάρις στην ευφυΐα και τη φιλοδοξία που τον χαρακτήριζαν, σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα γίνεται συνεταίρος εστιάζοντας το ενδιαφέρον του στην εισαγωγή ξυλείας................
> 
> Υ.Γ αυτο το τοπικ κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα απο τα πιο καλα ελπιζω να βρειτε και αλλοι χρηστες πληροφοριες και να περασετε εδω μιας και ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις εγω ψαχνω στο internet και δεν βρισκω.


   Προς τιμην της μνημης του οφειλω να πω οτι σχεδον ολα τα βιβλια στην σχολη μας(ΑΕΝ) ειναι απο το Ευγενιδιο Ιδρυμα.Αλλα και παλιοτερα πολλα απο τα σχολικα βιβλια προερχονταν απο το Ευγενιδιο Ιδρυμα.

----------


## Sirius

> και μιας και μιλάμε για video-games ας γίνουμε ποιο συγκεκριμένοι ....


Σωστος..αλλα το οτι προερχετε απο το αγαπημενο του video game δεν το ηξερα!!

----------


## Morgan

ναι ναι ναι....

----------


## Sirius

Και εσυ που το ξερεις? Μαζι κανατε κοντρες?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

ΜΠΟΡΕΙ....(ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΠΤΩ ΤΙΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΜΟΥ)

----------


## Sirius

Καλως..παντως μαλλον σε κερδιζε!!

Απο την αλλη μπορει και να εχανε γι'αυτο να τα παρατησε και να το
γυρισε στο εφοπλιστιλικη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Michael

Πάντως στο εφοπλιστιλίκι (και όχι μόνο) κάμει καλά σκορ...

----------


## Morgan

φοραει STRIKE  και καρφωνει

----------


## Morgan

από το μέλος ...Καπετάν Φουρτούνας  


Καλησπέρα.
βρήκα ένα ενδιαφέρον δεσμό με την ιστορία και το σήμα ορισμένων ναυτιλιακών.

http://www.crwflags.com/fotw/flags/gr~hf.html


ρίχτε μιά ματιά

----------


## americanboy

Παιδιά όλα καλά για τον Πιστιόλη όντως είναι αξιοθαύμαστος!!!
Αλλά τι έγινε και πέσανε τόσο πολύ τα κέρδη του; 
Μήπως τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα τον αφήνουνε απέξω ; 
Διότι κάτι δε πάει καλά. Και στα διεθνή Board άνθρωποι που πιστέψανε σε αυτόν τώρα απογοητεύτηκαν.
Ξέρει κανείς η μπορεί να εξηγήση τι συνέβει και πέσανε τόσο πολύ τα κέρδη;

----------


## americanboy

> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΧΕΙ "ΓΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΓΜΑΤΑ" ΣΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ....
> ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΕΙ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΛΑΒΡΑΚΙ :wink:


Για Κύπρο μεριά μιλάς αλήθεια; 
Κάτι ξέρω για έναν Κύπριο που τον έσμπρωξε!!

----------


## Morgan

> Παιδιά όλα καλά για τον Πιστιόλη όντως είναι αξιοθαύμαστος!!!
> Αλλά τι έγινε και πέσανε τόσο πολύ τα κέρδη του; 
> Μήπως τα μεγάλα συμφέροντα τον αφήνουνε απέξω ; 
> Διότι κάτι δε πάει καλά. Και στα διεθνή Board άνθρωποι που πιστέψανε σε αυτόν τώρα απογοητεύτηκαν.
> Ξέρει κανείς η μπορεί να εξηγήση τι συνέβει και πέσανε τόσο πολύ τα κέρδη;


δεν εχω ιδεα, και η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο την μερα που εφυγα εκτος ελλαδος εχω χασει και την επαφη με τις εξελιξεις στον ελληνικο εφοπλισμο (αν και οι ξενες ναυτιλιακες εφημεριδες) εχουν καθημερινα θεματα .

τι εννοεις απογοητευτηκαν οι ανθρωποι που τον στηριξαν και πως καταγραφετε αυτο? ειναι απο δηλωσεις, αρθρα ή off the record συζητησεις?
και οταν λες επεσαν τα κερδη....δηλαδης?

----------


## americanboy

Καλημέρα!!
Εν τάχυ μία απάντηση διότι φεύγω για δουλειά!!!
δες λίγο τι γράφουνε μόνο τα ελληνικά sites οικονομικού ενδιαφέροντος.
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=258029

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?details=296600

http://www.euro2day.gr/articles/122339/

----------


## Squirrel

RE PEDIA, NIARCHOS,  EXEI AKOMA KARAVIA ???????

----------


## Michael

TOP Tankers Announces Issuance of 2.1 Million Shares to Strategic InvestorATHENS, Greece, June 28 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- TOP Tankers Inc (Nasdaq: TOPT), announced today that it has placed 2.1 million common shares with companies connected with George Economou, the well-known Greek shipping investor. The shares were issued under the Company's effective shelf registration statement in connection with the Company's controlled equity offering program. The aggregate gross proceeds of the placement were approximately $14.3 million, which the Company expects to use for acquisitions, working capital and general corporate purposes.
Evangelos J. Pistiolis, president and CEO of TOP Tankers Inc., stated, "This strategic investment constitutes a vote of confidence in our Company and its management. We welcome Mr. Economou's valued participation. After the placement, Mr. Economou owns approximately 3.7 million shares of TOP Tankers according to recent filings."
About TOP Tankers Inc
TOP Tankers Inc is an international provider of worldwide seaborne crude oil and petroleum products transportation services. The Company will operate a fleet of 22 tankers, consisting of 12 double-hull Suezmax tankers and 10 double-hull Handymax tankers, with a total carrying capacity of approximately 2.3 million dwt, of which 87% are sister ships. Fifteen of the Company's 22 tankers will be on time charter contracts with an average term of over three years with all but four of the time charters including profit sharing agreements.
Forward Looking Statement
Matters discussed in this release may constitute forward-looking statements. Forward-looking statements reflect our current views with respect to future events and financial performance and may include statements concerning plans, objectives, goals, strategies, future events or performance, and underlying assumptions and other statements, which are other than statements of historical facts.
The forward-looking statements in this release are based upon various assumptions, many of which are based, in turn, upon further assumptions, including without limitation, management's examination of historical operating trends, data contained in our records and other data available from third parties. Although TOP Tankers believes that these assumptions were reasonable when made, because these assumptions are inherently subject to significant uncertainties and contingencies which are difficult or impossible to predict and are beyond our control, TOP Tankers cannot assure you that it will achieve or accomplish these expectations, beliefs or projections.

----------


## Morgan

εχει διαβασει κανεις το βιβλιο με τιτλο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ (σκετο) που διηγηται την ιστορια του τυπου?

----------


## Thanassis___

Ο μεγαλύτερος σήμερα Ελληνας εφοπλιστής είναι ο κ. Ιωάννης Α. Αγγελικούσης, που διαθέτει 60 πλοία και η χωρητικότητά τους ανέρχεται σε 11.538.379 dwt με τις τρεις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες που ελέγχει. Οι εταιρείες αυτές είναι η Anangel Maritime, η Maran Gas και η Kristen Navigation. Πρόκειται για έναν από τους νέους θρύλους της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, αφού τα τελευταία χρόνια διατηρεί τα πρωτεία στην κατάταξη με τους μεγαλύτερους Ελληνες εφοπλιστές, με κριτήριο τη χωρητικότητα των πλοίων τους. 
Αλλά και σε αριθμό πλοίων ο κ. Ι. Αγγελικούσης έρχεται τρίτος στον σχετικό πίνακα των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών με τον μεγαλύτερο στόλο. Βέβαια, αυτό που μετράει στη ναυτιλία είναι η χωρητικότητα. Να επισημανθεί ότι ο δεύτερος Ελληνας εφοπλιστής υπολείπεται κατά 5 εκατ. τόνους.
Ο κ. Γιάννης Αγγελικούσης είναι γιος του Αντώνη Αγγελικούση και της Μαρίας Παπαλιού και διακρίνεται για τη διορατικότητά του, την προσήλωσή του στην ελληνική σημαία και την προτίμησή του στα ελληνικά πληρώματα. Είναι ένας από εκείνους τους εφοπλιστές που καθιέρωσε την επιμόρφωση των στελεχών του και την συνέχιση της καταβολής μηνιαίας αμοιβής και στη διάρκεια της αδείας και της ανάπαυσης των ναυτικών μετά από ναυτολόγηση. Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή έχει δημιουργήσει «δεξαμενές δικών του ναυτικών, κυρίως αξιωματικών».
Ο πατέρας Αγγελικούσης
Ο πατέρας του κ. Αγγελικούση στα πρώτα του επαγγελματικά βήματα σταδιοδρόμησε ως ασυρματιστής του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, στη συνέχεια έγινε ναυτικός πράκτορας στην εταιρεία του Νικολάου Παπαλιού και αργότερα έγινε συμπλοιοκτήτης μαζί με άλλους ανερχόμενους τότε εφοπλιστές.
Ο Α. Αγγελικούσης, που γεννήθηκε στα Καρδάμυλα της Χίου το 1918 και πέθανε τον Ιούνιο του 1989, αμέσως μετά την επικράτηση των Γερμανών, το 1941, μετέβη στη Μέση Ανατολή και από εκεί σχεδίασε και συμμετείχε στην ριψοκίνδυνη αποστολή της αιχμαλωσίας και της απαγωγής του Γερμανού στρατιωτικού διοικητή της Κρήτης, στρατηγού Κράιπε. Για την δραστηριότητά του αυτή τιμήθηκε δύο φορές από την ελληνική πολιτεία. Ο Α. Αγγελικούσης βέβαια σύντομα έγινε μεγάλος εφοπλιστής και όταν πέθανε είχε 45 πλοία.
Ο Α. Αγγελικούσης διακρινόταν για τη μνήμη του. Δεν ξεχνούσε τίποτε, θυμόταν και την παραμικρή λεπτομέρεια. Το έτος 1950 αγόρασε το πρώτο του σκάφος, το «Αστυπάλαια». Στη συνέχεια δημιούργησε την εταιρεία Α. Αγγελικούσης & Δ. Ευθυμίου, ενώ το 1960 συνεργάσθηκε με τους εφοπλιστές του Λονδίνου Περατικό, Ξυλά, Ανδριανόπουλο και Ιγγλέση και ίδρυσαν την εταιρεία Pegasous Ocean Service με έδρα τη βρετανική πρωτεύουσα. Το 1968 αποχώρησε από το σχήμα αυτό και μαζί με τον Δ. Ευθυμίου ίδρυσε την εταιρεία Agelef, πάλι στο Λονδίνο. Το 1971 ίδρυσε την Anangel Shipping Enterprises. Το 1973 δεν παραβρέθηκε σε ειδική τελετή για τα 3.000 πλοία με ελληνική σημαία που οργάνωσε η χούντα και ήταν από τους λίγους εφοπλιστές που περιφρόνησε τους συνταγματάρχες.
Το 1972 από τη Bank of Chicago εξασφάλισε ένα κοινοπρακτικό δάνειο ύψους 25 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων. Το δάνειο το πήρε η εταιρεία του Angelicoussis Shipholding Group Ltd. Και άρχισε η μεγάλη πορεία. Κάποτε ένας φίλος του τον έπεισε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 να συμμετάσχει σε μια μικρή επιχείρηση για την κατασκευή και εκμετάλλευση ξενοδοχειακής μονάδας. Το βασικό επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποίησε ο φίλος του ήταν «όλα τα αβγά δεν πρέπει να τα βάζεις σε ένα καλάθι». Για την απόφασή του αυτή, σχολίαζε συχνά. Ελεγε: «Εκτός από το αρχικό κεφάλαιο που κατέθεσα, κάθε χρόνο με την έκδοση του ισολογισμού, καταθέτω και το δικό μου μερτικό στις ζημιές. Τα αβγά δεν πρέπει ποτέ να τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα καλάθι, αλλά όταν τα βάλεις και σε δεύτερο, πρέπει να έχεις εξασφαλίσει τον έλεγχο και την παρακολούθηση, αλλιώς ή τα αβγά θα σπάσουν ή θα τα κλέψει αυτός που τα παρακολουθεί». 
Η εισαγωγή στη Νέας Υόρκη
Πάντως η επιρροή του κ. Ι. Αγγελικούση στον πατέρα του ήταν εμφανής στη συνέχεια της πορείας της εταιρείας, αφού σχεδίασε την εισαγωγή της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας στα ξένα χρηματιστήρια. Ηταν η πρώτη ελληνική ναυτιλιακή οικογένεια που τόλμησε το εγχείρημα αυτό. Το έτος 1987 ίδρυσαν την εταιρεία Anangel American Shipholding Ltd, σε συνεργασία με την American Express Bank και εισήγαγαν μετοχές της εταιρείας αυτής στα χρηματιστήρια της Νέας Υόρκης και του Λουξεμβούργου.
Το 1989 πέθανε ο Αντώνης Αγγελικούσης και την εταιρεία ανέλαβαν ο Γιάννης και η αδελφή του Αννα. Το 2001 ο κ. Γ. Αγγελικούσης αγόρασε το σύνολο των μετοχών της εισηγμένης εταιρείας και ακολούθησε τη δική του αυτόνομη εφοπλιστική δραστηριότητα. Προηγουμένως, ένα χρόνο ενωρίτερα είχε ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί και η αδελφή του Αννα, όπου μαζί με τον σύζυγό της κ. Χρήστο Κανελλάκη, αντιπρόεδρο της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, ίδρυσαν την ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Alpha, η οποία σήμερα διαχειρίζεται 17 πλοία συνολικής χωρητικότητας 1.991.384 dwt.
Ο κ. Γιάννης Αγγελικούσης γεννήθηκε το 1948 στον Πειραιά και σπούδασε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Harvard, Business Administration. Νυμφεύθηκε την Ελισάβετ και απέκτησε μία κόρη, την Μαρία.
Βράβευση από τους Lloyd's
Τον Νοέμβριο του 2005 τιμήθηκε από τους Lloyd's List ως «Η Προσωπικότητα της Ελληνικής Ναυτιλίας για το έτος 2005» στη διάρκεια της απονομής των ετησίων βραβείων της έγκυρης βρετανικής ναυτιλιακής εφημερίδας. Εκείνη τη βραδιά, παρουσία της μητέρας του Μαρίας, η οποία μόλις είχε αφιχθεί από τις ΗΠΑ, υπογράμμισε τον βαθύ του σεβασμό στον πατέρα του, από τον οποίο, όπως ο ίδιος είπε, έμαθε όλα τα μυστικά της δουλειάς. «Ξεκίνησα με τη γνώση και τις εμπειρίες του πατέρα μου. Κάθε ημέρα που περνούσε στη δουλειά ένιωθα ότι μάθαινα όλο και περισσότερα».
Ο κ. Αγγελικούσης δεν παρέλειψε να επισημάνει τον ρόλο της συζύγου του και τη στήριξή της στις δύσκολες στιγμές και στα «υp and down» η οποία κατάγεται από το Χιούστον του Τέξας. Μάλιστα, έκανε εντύπωση η δήλωσή του κατά την ευχαριστήρια ομιλία του: «Το σημερινό επιχειρηματικό μου δημιούργημα δεν είναι μόνο δικό μου αποτέλεσμα. Είναι αποτέλεσμα αφοσιωμένων στελεχών και των ναυτικών που ταξιδεύουν με τα πλοία των εταιρειών μας».
Το βραβείο των Lloyd's του απενεμήθη δύο μόλις χρόνια, από την ίδρυση της εταιρείας του Maran Gas η οποία εξειδικεύθηκε στη διαχείριση πλοίων μεταφοράς υγραερίου. Η εταιρεία παρέλαβε μέσα στο 2005 δύο νεότευκτα πλοία και τότε ναυπηγούσε άλλα δύο τα οποία παραδόθηκαν τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια, το 2006 και το 2007.
Προτίμηση στους Ελληνες ναυτικούς και στην ελληνική σημαία
Ο κ. Ι. Αγγελικούσης πρωτοστατεί στην προσπάθεια υποστήριξης της ελληνικής σημαίας, δεδομένου ότι το σύνολο των 60 πλοίων του είναι εγγεγραμμένα στο εθνικό νηολόγιο.
Ομως, δεν δίστασε, τον Μάιο του 2006, να στείλει ένα μήνυμα προς τον τότε υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Μανώλη Κεφαλογιάννη, ότι «αν δεν λάβει η κυβέρνηση μέτρα υποστήριξης της ελληνικής σημαίας, τότε θα σηκώσει άλλες σημαίες στα πλοία του».
Το μήνυμα αυτό ήταν έμμεσο, αφού ύψωσε την σημαία Μάλτας στο νεότευκτο capesize πλοίο του «Anangel Sailor». Ο ξένος Τύπος αλλά και ο ελληνικός ερμήνευσαν την κίνηση αυτή του κ. Ι. Αγγελικούση ως «τελεσίγραφο» προς την κυβέρνηση. Μάλιστα η εβδομαδιαία ναυτιλιακή εφημερίδα «TradeWinds» χαρακτήρισε την κίνηση Aγγελικούση «ευθεία προειδοποιητική βολή» του προς τις ελληνικές αρχές.
Ο ίδιος ο κ. Ι. Αγγελικούσης δεν προέβη τότε σε καμία δήλωση, απλά είχε επισκεφθεί τον αρμόδιο υπουργό και συνηγόρησε στον προβληματισμό που του είχε θέσει το προεδρείο της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών για το μέλλον του ελληνικού ποντοπόρου πλοίου. Ωστόσο φέρεται ότι δήλωσε: «Ακούσαμε πολλά επί χρόνια, γεγονός είναι ότι η ελληνική σημαία δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστική γι' αυτό πήραμε την σχετική απόφαση». Ο κ. Ι. Αγγελικούσης ως άνθρωπος βρίσκεται στον αντίποδα της εκρηκτικότητας του Ωνάση και του Νιάρχου. Σοβαρός, ολιγομίλητος και απρόσιτος. Ωστόσο διακρίνεται από σταθερές αρχές, όπως είναι η προτίμησή του στους Ελληνες ναυτικούς και στην ελληνική σημαία. Αναμφίβολα αποτελεί ένα από τα εθνικά κεφάλαια της χώρας.
Κέρδος 2/12/2007 07:15

----------


## tintin

> εχει διαβασει κανεις το βιβλιο με τιτλο ΩΝΑΣΗΣ (σκετο) που διηγηται την ιστορια του τυπου?


Οχι, εγώ προσωπικά δεν το έχω διαβάσει, αλλά μιας και το ανέφερες θα επιδιώξω να του ρίξω μια ματιά. ΄
Νομίζω πως αξίζει κανείς, γενικά, να διαβάζει αυτοβιογραφίες μεγάλων προσωπικοτήτων. Διαβάζοντας για την ζωή αυτών των ατόμων μπορεί να αναθεωρήσεις ή να ισχυροποιήσεις άρκετές απο τις απόψεις σου γενικά για τη ζωή.

----------


## Morgan

den einai aytovigrafia, einai viografia . thn grafei enas dhmosiografos pou afhghtai thn zwh tou wnassh.
arketa endiaferonta stoixeia kai fwtografies. agnwstes stous perissoterous ptyxes ths zwhs tou , pou kapoious pisteyw tha tou sokaroun an epileksoun na tis pistepsoun..

----------


## Thanassis___

*Συγγραφέας:* ΕΒΑΝΣ ΠΗΤΕΡ
*Εκδόσεις:* ΚΑΚΤΟΣ

*Περιγραφή:* ΩΝΑΣΗΣ Η ζωή του Έλληνα μεγιστάνα, ενός ανθρώπου που από νωρίς πέρασε στη σφαίρα του μύθου, που απασχόλησε - και η φήμη του συνεχίζει να απασχολεί - την παγκόσμια κοινή γνώση.

----------


## Morgan

για αυτο μιλουσα ναι

----------


## JASON12345

Μου δίνετε πληροφορίες για τον shipowners εφοπλιστή Καλλιμανόπουλο;

----------


## Ellinis

Καλλιμανόπουλος λεγόταν ο εφοπλιστής που είχε τη Hellenic, μια εταιρεία με φορτηγά που μεσορανούσε τη δεκαετία του 60 με πλοία που το ονοματός τους ήταν συνήθως κάποιο ελληνικό τοπονύμιο.

Ένα καράβι του ήταν το AΘΗΝΑΙ που το έχει φωτογραφία εδώ το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## JASON12345

Από καργκο τι είχε.;
Το πιο πρόσφατο πλοίο που είχε πιο ήτανε τότε.
;

----------


## Thanassis___

Η Ιθάκη έχει αναδείξει σημαντικούς εφοπλιστές όπως οι Θεοφιλάτοι, οι Δρακούληδες, οι Σταθάτοι, οι Βλασσόπουλοι με ισχυρή παρουσία ορισμένων εξ αυτών στις παραδουνάβιες χώρες τον 18ο αιώνα. Αλλά μια οικογένεια που για τρίτη γενιά καταφέρνει να είναι στο προσκήνιο των ναυτιλιακών δρώμενων είναι οικογένεια Γράτσου. Ο Γιώργος Αλ. Γράτσος, ο σημερινός πρόεδρος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος κατάγεται από το νησί του Οδυσσέα και ως απόγονος του πολυμήχανου αυτού ταξιδευτή και θαλασσοπόρου συνεχίζει επάξια τη ναυτική πορεία του. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια βρίσκεται στο τιμόνι του ανώτερου συλλογικού οργάνου του εφοπλισμού, που στις τάξεις του περιλαμβάνει όλες τις κατηγορίες των πλοίων. Ουσιαστικά ο Γ. Αλ. Γράτσος στις δύο θητείες του στο Ν.Ε.Ε έχει αναλάβει το ρόλο του εκπροσώπου του ελληνικού εφοπλισμού και γενικότερα της ναυτιλίας. Η φωνή του και συχνά πυκνά από την αρθρογραφία του στην παραδοσιακή εφημερίδα «Εστία» θίγει, αναδεικνύει, καυτηριάζει, προτείνει λύσεις για τα θέματα της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας. Το όνομα Γράτσου είναι σχεδόν ταυτισμένο με το Ναυτικό Επιμελετήριο, αφού και ο πατέρας υπηρέτησε επί 14 χρόνια τον θεσμό της ναυτιλίας και τώρα ο γιος θα συμπληρώσει οσονούπω τα 8 χρόνια στη θέση του προέδρου.
Πρόδρομος της ναυτιλιακής παράδοσης είναι ο Γεώργιος Γράτσος που γεννήθηκε το 1869. Έγινε πλοίαρχος και το 1907 μαζί με τα αδέλφια της γυναίκας του, Πολυξένης, το γένος Δρακούλη αγόρασαν έξι πλοία, στα οποία έδωσαν ιστορικά ονόματα του νησιού τους. Τα πλοία ονομάσθηκαν «Οδυσσεύς», «Μέντωρ», «Τηλέμαχος», «Πολύκτωρ», «Μήριτος» και «Λαέρτης». Το 1924, ο Γεώργιος Γράτσος, ίδρυσε δική του εταιρεία, μαζί με τα τέσσερα παιδιά του. Τον Κωνσταντίνο που γεννήθηκε το 1902 είχε ειδίκευση στα ναυτι¬λιακά και διεδραμάτισε αποφασιστικό ρόλο στην εξασφάλιση των 100 Liberties από τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές. Τον Πάνο, που γεννήθηκε το 1908 και ο οποίος συμμετείχε και αυτός στην οικο¬γενειακή ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία. Τον Δημήτριο που γεννήθηκε το 1904 και πέθανε το 1984. Και τον ¶λκιμο.
Ο ¶λκιμος Γράτσος, διετέλεσε πρόεδρος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος επί 14 συνεχή χρόνια, από τον Ιούλιο 1963 μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο του 1977 και υπήρξε από τις μεγαλύτερες φυσιογνωμίες του ελληνικού εφοπλισμού μεταπολεμικά. Γεννήθηκε στην Ιθάκη το 1907 στην Ιθάκη. Σπούδασε στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και της Ζυρίχης, όπου και αναγορεύτηκε διδάκτωρ της Χημικής Σχολής. Διετέλεσε και αντιπρόεδρος στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, ενώ συμμε¬τείχε στα διοικητικά συμβούλια της επί 22 χρόνια. Ο ¶λκιμος Γράτσος, εκτός από τη ναυτιλία δραστηριοποιήθηκε και στη Βιομηχανία. Ίδρυσε τη βιομηχανία χαρουπιών ΒΙΧΑΡ. Στη διάρκεια της Κατοχής, ανέπτυξε αντιστασιακή δραστηριότητα και συνελήφθη από τους Γερμανούς και φυλακίσθηκε στις φυλακές Αβέρωφ, από τον Νοέμβριο του 1941 μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο του 1942, με την κατηγορία ότι «υπέθαλψε στρατιώτες της Βρετανικής Αυτοκρατορίας». Αθωώθηκε από το Στρατοδικείο και αποφυλακίσθηκε. Το 1950 εξελέγη μέλος της Ε.Ε.Ε. και παρέμεινε μέχρι το 1961. Την περίοδο 1971 – 1974 ορίσθηκε αντιπρόεδρος της. Όπως αναφέρουν ιστορικοί της ναυτιλίας ήταν «ένας από τους οραματιστές της μεγάλης ελληνικής ναυτιλίας». Πέθανε στις 23 Ιουλίου 1987.
Ο Γεώργιος Αλ. Γράτσος γεννήθηκε στις 5 Δεκεμβρίου του 1942, και εξελέξη για πρώτη φορά στις 16 Φεβρουαρίου 1996 πρόεδρος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος και ανέλαβε ξανά την προεδρία μετά τον ξαφνικό θάνατο του Σπύρου Αλεξανδράτου. Είναι απόφοιτος του Κολλεγίου Αθηνών. Σπούδασε Ναυπηγός-Μηχανολόγος στο ΜΙΤ της Αμερικής.
Ο Γεώργιος Αλ. Γράτσος πιστεύει ότι «οι εφοπλιστές είναι πρωταγωνιστές στην εξωστρέφεια». Την άποψη του αυτή την στηρίζει στο εξής επιχείρημα: «Η ναυτιλία είναι εκ της φύσεώς της εξωστρεφής και παγκοσμιοποιημένη, ιδίως η Ελληνική ναυτιλία που είναι η μεγαλύτερη στον κόσμο». «Ξέρουμε, πιστεύουμε και είμαστε πρωταγωνιστές στην εξωστρέφεια», επισημαίνει συχνά ο πρόεδρος του Ν.Ε.Ε.. Σ τη νέα του θητεία, έχει καταθέσει προς την ελληνική κυβέρνηση επανειλημμένες προτάσεις, υπομνήματα και μελέτες και ολοκληρωμένο σχεδιασμό,, ώστε ο Πειραιάς, να μετεξελιχθεί σε ναυτιλιακό και οικονομικό κέντρο, καθώς να ενισχυθεί η εξέλιξη όλων των λιμανιών της χώρας μας, αλλά και η δημιουργία άλλων, ως διαμετακομιστικά κέντρα της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, τού Ευξείνου Πόντου και των Βαλκανίων.
Ο Γ. Γράτσος ωστόσο πιστεύει ότι πολλά πρέπει να γίνουν ακόμα για να μπορέσει ή Ελληνική (Ελληνικής σημαίας και Ελληνόκτητη) ναυτιλία να συνεχίσει να είναι στην κορυφή της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης και να προσφέρει το δυνατόν περισσότερα σε όφελος της Εθνικής οικονομίας. Βασικό στοιχείο, υποστηρίζει, είναι η ύπαρξη επαρκούς αριθμού κατάλληλα εκπαιδευμένων, με γνώσεις αιχμής, Ελλήνων αξιωματικών για να μην χαθεί η ποιοτική Ελληνική ναυτική τεχνογνωσία και με αυτήν, σύντομα, η ναυτιλία μας. Σήμερα, τονίζει, οι ελλείψεις καταλλήλων Ελλήνων αξιωματικών είναι ανησυχητικές και εξηγεί: «πολλοί συνάδελφοι για να κινήσουν τα πλοία τους προσανατολίζονται όλο και περισσότερο στη χρησιμοποίηση ξένων αξιωματικών. Αυτό μακροχρόνια θα βλάψει την Ελληνική οικονομία».
Ο Γ. Γράτσος πιστεύει ότι «το ΝΕΕ θα μπορούσε να είναι ο πολυτιμότερος σύμβουλος της Πολιτείας για την ανάπτυξή της ναυτιλίας και έτσι να αποφευχθούν οι γνωστοί μικροπολιτικοί σκόπελοι που μαστίζουν την Ελληνική οικονομία». Επίσης υποστηρίζει ότι «ευχή όλων είναι η Ελλάδα να γίνει το οικονομικό και ναυτιλιακό κέντρο της Μεσογείου» και προσθέτει: «με «ευχές όμως αυγά δεν βάφονται. Η ναυτιλία αγοράζει υπηρεσίες. Για να μεγιστοποιηθούν τα οφέλη για την Ελλάδα πρέπει οι υπηρεσίες αυτές να εξυπηρετούν τις ανάγκες της και να έχουν την απαραίτητη ποιότητα. Ατυχώς στην Ελλάδα δεν κατορθώσαμε να αναπτύξουμε, στον απαραίτητο εκείνο βαθμό, και να πείσουμε για την εδραίωση υπηρεσιών που θα χρησιμοποιούσε η ναυτιλία, όπως άλλες χώρες με μικρότερη από εμάς ναυτιλία. Δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να διατηρήσουμε ανταγωνιστική ναυπηγική και ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική βιομηχανία για, ως φαίνεται, συντεχνιακούς λόγους αν και υπάρχει από παλαιότερα η υποδομή. Ας σημειωθεί ότι η θέση της Ελλάδος πλεονεκτεί στην περιοχή. Με κατάλληλα κίνητρα θα μπορούσαμε παράλληλα να αναπτύξουμε και άλλες περί το πλοίο ελαφρές βιομηχανίες».
Ο Γ. Γράτσος δείχνει ιδιαίτερη ευαισθησία στην ιστορία της ναυτιλίας και με παράπονο υποστηρίζει: «Παρ’ όλη την μακραίωνη ναυτική μας ιστορία δεν έχουμε δημιουργήσει αντίστοιχο μητροπολιτικό Ναυτικό Μουσείο το οποίο να καταγράφει και να εκθέτει για τις επόμενες γενιές την ναυτική ιστορία της Ελλάδας, και να προσελκύει το ενδιαφέρον τρίτων. Τα σημερινά εκθέματα, αλλά και οι χώροι που στεγάζονται, δεν είναι αντάξια της πρώτης ναυτιλίας του κόσμου, αλλά ούτε και της προσφοράς της στην Ελλάδα. Ο χώρος για την δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου Μουσείου έχει παραχωρηθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στο ¶λσος Ναυτικής Παράδοσης όπου δυστυχώς όμως, μέχρι σήμερα, υπάρχουν μόνο πλωτά εκθέματα ελλείψει χρημάτων για την ανέγερση του Μουσείου». Μιλώντας την Ημέρα του Ελληνικού Εμπορικού Ναυτικού στις 30 Μαρτίου 2007 ο Γ. Γράτσος αναγνώρισε ότι «το Ελληνικό εμπορικό ναυτικό είναι δημιούργημα του Ελληνικού επιχειρηματικού δαιμονίου σε συνδυασμό με την ναυτοσύνη των Ελλήνων ναυτικών». Αυτό είναι μια μεγάλη αλήθεια και ταυτόχρονα και μια παρακαταθήκη για το μέλλον.

----------


## Morgan

<Έφυγε> ο εφοπλιστής Μιχάλης Περατικός
22/6/2008  


Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους έλληνες εφοπλιστές, ένας άνθρωπος που έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στα οικονομικά και ναυτιλιακά δρώμενα, ο Μιχάλης Περατικός, «έφυγε» ,ξαφνικά, σε ηλικία 90 ετών την περασμένη Παρασκευή. Βρισκόταν στο σαλόνι του σπιτιού μαζί με τον γιό του Νίκο και τον εγγονό του Μιχάλη, παιδί του αδικοχαμένου Κωστή Περατικού, ο οποίος δολοφονήθηκε από την 17 Νοέμβρη. Η κηδεία του Μιχάλη Περατικού έγινε σε πολύ στενό οικογενειακό κύκλο χθες Σάββατο.


http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5003

----------


## MELE

εχει διαβασει κανενας το βιβλιο του ΛΥΜΠΕΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ <Η ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΙΑΡΧΟΥ>ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## tsoukase

Αυτά τα ονόματα μάζαψα από εδώ και από κει:

The "Traditional"
============
Onassis
Evgenidis
Niarxos
Latsis
Goulandris
Empiricos
Livanos
Nomikos
Vardinogiannis

The "New-Wave"
============
Angelikousis
Callitsis
Constantakopoulos
Chandris
Coustas
Diamantidis
Dragnis
Dracopoulos
Economou
Emmanouelides
Fragou (female)
Georgiopoulos
Hadjieleftheriadis
Hadjioannou
Hadjiyannis
Kolakis
Kallimanopoulos
Kanellakis
Kamaris
Lemos
Los
Lanara (female)
Lykiardopoulos
Laskarides
Molaris
Marinakis
Matsas
Martinos
Palios
Pappas
Papadakis
Pittas
Pistiolis
Prokopiou
Pateras
Petridis
Polemis
Restis
Stengos
Sfinias
Spanos
Theodorakopoulos
Tsavliris
Tsakos
Tomasos
Varouxakis
Vernikos
Vafias
Veniamis

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν και δεν είναι και τόσο εντός θέματος αλλά αφού είναι προτοβουλία της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών νομίζω ότι είναι το πιοό κατάλληλο μέρος για τους ναυτικούς που κινούν τα πλοία και έκαναν τη ελληνική ναυτιλία μεγάλη:
Η Ένωση Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών βράβευσε ναυτικούς που τίμησαν την εμπορική ναυτιλία υπηρετώντας για δεκαετίες σε ποντοπόρα πλοία.
Παράλληλα ενίσχυσε με υποτροφίες νέους επιστήμονες.
Πρόκειται για την ετήσια εκδήλωση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών που έγινε στον Πειραιά παρουσία της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, των τοπικών αρχών, εκπροσώπων των εφοπλιστών και των ναυτικών οργανώσεων.
"Τα βαραβεία υποδηλώνουν την επιθυμία και την προσδοκία όλων μας, όπως οι έλληνες ναυτικοί συνεχίσουν να κινούν είτε από την γέφυρα είτε από το μηχανοστάσιο, τα πλοία της πρώτης ναυτιλίας του κόσμου. Για να παραμείνει πρώτη και να παραμέινει γνήσια ελληνική" είπε μεταξύ άλλωνο κ Ν. Ευθυμίου Πρόεδρος της Ένωσης.
Το πρώτο βραβείο απονεμήθηκε στον Ελευθέριο Φραγκούλη Πλοίαρχο για συνολική υπηρεσία 29 τεών 5 μηνών και 9 ημερών.
Το δεύτερο βραβείο απονεμήθηκ στον Κωνσταντίνο Μόκκα, Μάγειρο φια συνολική υπηρεσία 33 ετών 2 μηνών και 21 ημερών.
Επίσης απονεμήθει χρηματικό βραβείο στον Πλοίαρχο Στυλιανό Κούβαρη για την πολυετή θαλάσσια υπηρεσία του βάσε της οποίας συνταξιοδοτήθηκε το 2004.

----------


## Morgan

μηπως αυτοι που πραγματικα χαραξαν και συνεχιζουν να χαραζουν τον δρομο της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας , ειναι τα ιδια τα πληρωματα και οι αξ/κοι μας?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αυτό πιστέυω κι εγώ και αίναι ο λόγος που αντέγραψα την είδηση εδώ.

----------


## Manolishaf

παιδιά μήπως ξέρει κανείς τίποτα να μας πει για τον βαρδινογιάννη????

----------


## ιθακη

> Σ.Νιάρχος
> 
> και το σκάφος του Ι.Λάτση....(ποιο εύκολο να βρείς φωτό του Πάρι)


 
παιδια σορυ για τη ακυρη παραθεση,αλλα τωρα βρηκα την φωτο του πλοιου κατα τυχην...μηπως γνωριζουμε που βρησκετε το alexander μιας και το ψαχνω μηνες τωρα????

----------


## Natsios

Μία από τις παλαιότερες ναυτικές οικογένειες της χώρας είναι η οικογένεια Πατέρα που κατάγεται από το μικρό νησάκι του Αιγαίου, τις Οινούσες. Το νησί αυτό, που είναι δίπλα από τη Χίο έχει αναδείξει τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα του ελληνικού εφοπλισμού. Ο Νικόλας Διαμαντή Πατέρας είναι εφοπλιστής έβδομης γενιάς και διαχειρίζεται έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους στόλους. Τον τελευταίο καιρό το όνομά του ακούγεται συχνά και συνδέεται με το ενδιαφέρον του να ασχοληθεί με επιχειρήσεις των Media, αλλά και με τις Τράπεζες. 
Δημοσιεύματα τον φέρουν, πότε να διεκδικεί την Γενική Τράπεζα και πρόσφατα το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο. Παλαιότερα ασχολήθηκε και με τον Εθνικό Πειραιώς, του οποίου υπήρξε για μια περίοδο πρόεδρός του, αλλά το πέρασμα του ήταν σύντομο. Στην αρχή του 2000 διέθετε με την εταιρεία του Pacific & Atlantic ένα στόλο που αποτελείτο από 50 πλοία, Bulk Carriers, Containers και Multipurpose, αλλά στους πρώτους μήνες του Millennium τα είχε πωλήσει όλα τα πλοία, αποκομίζοντας μεγάλα κέρδη από τις υπεραξίες των πλοίων.
Το στρατηγείο του βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, σχεδόν απέναντι από τη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, και είναι μια τρανή απόδειξη της αντίληψης του για τη ζωή και της κοσμοθεωρίας του. Εκκεντρικός, θεωρείται από τους στενούς φίλους της υπουργού Εξωτερικών κ. Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη και πολλές επιχειρηματικές του κινήσεις συνδέονται με τα φιλόδοξα σχέδια της θυγατέρας του Κ. Μητσοτάκη. Ο Νικόλας Δ. Πατέρας γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα, το έτος 1963, όπου και τελείωσε τις βασικές του σπουδές. Στη συνέχεια φοίτησε στο City of London Polytechnic και ειδικεύθηκε σε θέματα ναυτιλίας. Κατά το χρονικό διάστημα 1986-92 εργάσθηκε κοντά στον πατέρα του Διαμαντή και στην οικογενειακή ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Pateras Brothers Limited στην οποία συμμετείχε και ο θείος του Ιωάννης Δ. Πατέρας. Το 1992, σε ηλικία 29 ετών, ίδρυσε την δική του εταιρεία Pacific and Atlantic Corporation, που είχε έδρα στην Ακτή Μιαούλη. Τα πρώτα του βήματα ξεκίνησαν με «προίκα» έξι φορτηγών πλοίων και κοντέηνερ. Στα μέσα του 1999 ο στόλος της εταιρείας είχε φθάσει τα 27 πλοία. Το ίδιο έτος εξέδωσε στο Χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης ένα ομολογιακό δάνειο 150 εκατ. δολαρίων με σκοπό την περαπέρα της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας. Με κεφάλαιο 150 εκ. δολαρίων, ο ετήσιος τζίρος της εταιρείας ήταν 50 εκατ. δολάρια. Τότε πίστευε ότι η «η μόνη δυσκολία για την ανάπτυξη είναι η εξεύρεση εξειδικευμένων στελεχών» και έλεγε χαρακτηριστικά: «να φανταστείτε ότι την εταιρεία μας, με τόσα κεφάλαια, την τρέχουμε μόνον 35 άτομα».
Από τις πρώτες εμπειρίες του στα καράβια ήταν όταν μπάρκαρε ως δόκιμος για δύο συνεχή καλοκαίρια με πλοία της οικογενειακής εταιρείας. Το ένα ταξίδι ήταν στην Ιαπωνία και το άλλο στη Νότιο Αμερική, εμπειρίες που δύσκολα τις ξεχνά. Μάλιστα έχει πει: «Το πρώτο που χρειάζεται είναι ένας νέος για να ασχοληθεί μ τον εφοπλισμό είναι να σπουδάσει Ναυτικό Δίκαιο, το δεύτερο είναι να μπαρκάρει ως δόκιμος και το τρίτο είναι να επιλέξει ικανούς και έμπειρους συνεργάτες». Ο Ν. Δ. Πατέρας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια δεν έδειξε ότι είναι φίλος της ελληνικής σημαίας. Τα πλοία του συνήθως φέρουν τη σημαία Κύπρου και Μάλτας. Για την πρακτική του αυτή επιλογή υποστηρίζει: «Δεν υπάρχει ο παλιός ρομαντισμός και η αναζήτηση της περιπέτειας. Απέμειναν μόνον οι υψηλοί μισθοί. Η αγάπη για το επάγγελμα λείπει. Οι ναυτικοί βλέπουν πια τη θητεία τους πάνω στο πλοίο κάτι σαν στρατιωτική θητεία. Παλιά ήταν σαν οικογένεια και είμαι ευτυχής που πρόλαβα να ζήσω αυτή την ατμόσφαιρα. Από το 1980-81 που πρωτομπαρκάρισα ως σήμερα η ατμόσφαιρα έχει αλλάξει πολύ. Αγοράζουμε ένα πλοίο, επενδύουμε τόσα χρήματα, γυρίζει τον κόσμο και το έχουμε εμπιστευθεί σε ανθρώπους που πιθανόν δεν τους έχουμε γνωρίσει ποτέ ή μπορεί και να μην κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους. Γι' αυτό και εμείς δημιουργήσαμε μια ομάδα από τρεις αρχιπλοιάρχους και τρεις αρχιμηχανικούς που είναι συνεχώς μέσα σε ένα αεροπλάνο και πηγαίνουν να ελέγξουν το καλώς έχειν των πλοίων μας». Για το μέλλον της ναυτιλίας έχει προβλέψει ότι: «στα επόμενα 20 - 30 χρόνια, η ναυτιλία κατά 90% θα ελέγχεται από τους Ασιάτες. Αλλά υπάρχουν και συνεχείς έλεγχοι για την τήρηση πολύ αυστηρών κανόνων ασφάλειας και ποιότητας του πλοίου. Λίγοι θα μπορέσουν να ακολουθήσουν. Χρειάζονται επενδύσεις σε νεότευκτα πλοία και νέα νοοτροπία για σωστή διαχείριση. Εμείς που έχουμε καινούργια πλοία αντιμετωπίζουμε με αισιοδοξία το μέλλον. Αλλά υπάρχει ανοικτός ορίζοντας για να δημιουργηθούν και νέοι εφοπλιστές. Είναι πιο εύκολο από πριν. Γιατί σήμερα η ναυτιλία έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με χρηματοοικονομικά θέματα και λιγότερο με την παράδοση».
Αναλύοντας τη φιλοσοφία του για τα πλοία και τη ζωή έχει δηλώσει: «Ο πατέρας μου και ο θείος μου είχαν μία θεωρία. Είτε έχει 15 πλοία είτε έχεις 50 πλοία μια μερίδα παστίτσιο θα έτρωγες» και προσέθεσε: «Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όσα περισσότερα πλοία έχει τόσο λιγότερο χρόνο μπορείς να αφιερώσεις στον εαυτό σου και στην οικογένειά σου».
Η ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Pacific & Atlantic Corporation, η οποία μέσα σε μια δωδεκαετία απέκτησε και διαχειρίστηκε περίπου 108 ποντοπόρα πλοία μεταφέροντας δεκάδες εκατομύρια τόννους φορτίων σε όλα τα μέρη του κόσμου, δημιουργώντας χιλιάδες νέες θέσεις εργασίας, ενώ συνέβαλλε σημαντικά στην ελληνική οικονομία με την εισροή συναλλάγματος από τη δραστηριότητα της. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρεται ότι το έτος 2002 ήταν η τρίτη σε αριθμό πλοίων διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία στο χώρο της ελληνόκτητης ναυτιλίας με στόλο 50 πλοίων, απασχολούσε 1. 500 ναυτικούς στα πλοία της και προσωπικό 120 ατόμων στα γραφεία της.
Πρόδρομος της ναυτιλιακής οικογένειας είναι ο Ιωάννης Πατέρας, που γεννήθηκε το 1770 και πέθανε το 1840. Οι γιοί του Ιωάννη (1858- 1930), Βασίλειος, Γεώργιος και Νικόλας (1890 - 1953), ασχολήθηκαν και με την ατμήρη ναυτιλία από το 1925 με το ατμόπλοιο "ΚΩΣΤΗΣ" ενώ το 1937 απέκτησαν το "ΔΙΡΦΥΣ" το οποίο τορπιλίστηκε στη διάρκεια του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Μετά το τέλος του πολέμου, οι τρεις αδελφοί αγόρασαν το 1947 το νεότερο φορτηγό τύπου liberty "ΔΙΡΦΥΣ" το οποίο θεμελίωσε τις νέες βάσεις της οικογένειας στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία. Μετά το θάνατο του ενός των αδελφών, του Νικόλα Πατέρα, το 1953, οι γιοί του Ιωάννης (1931-2000) και Διαμαντής ( που γεννήθηκε το 1933) ίδρυσαν την εταιρεία Pateras Brothers Ltd., η οποία από το 1957 μέχρι το 1986 απέκτησε και διαχειρίστηκε 30 φορτηγά πλοία.

Πηγη : http://www.greekshippingnews.gr/ (αρθρο του 2008)

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ανακατάταξη φέρνει στην κορυφή των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών, η αποχώρηση του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία και η αγορά του στόλου του από εταιρείες συνδεδεμένες με τον ελληνοαμερικανό κ. Πήτερ Γιωργιόπουλο και οι οποίες φέρνουν το δεύτερο στην τέταρτη θέση. 



Λόγω Μουντιάλ, αφήσαμε την συνηθισμένη δεκάδα προς όφελος της ενδεκάδας και σύμφωνα με τους Clarksons, οι έντεκα μεγαλύτεροι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές όσον αφορά την χωρητικότητα του στόλου τους είναι οι εξής:

-Ο Γιάννης Αγγελικούσης, με τις εταιρείες Anangel Shipping Enterprises, Anangel American Shipholdings, Maran Gas Maritime, Maran Tankers Management, - Dwt 18,78 εκ, πλοία 97. 

Με τις πρόσφατες παραγγελίες, τo dwt του κ. Αγγελικούση ξεπερνά τα 19 εκ. dwt 

-Ο Γιώργος Οικονόμου με τις εταιρείες Cardiff Marine, Dryships (Dwt 12,3 εκ. Πλοία 102).

-Ο Γιώργος Προκοπίου, με τις Dynacom και Dynagas (Dwt 11,35 εκ. Πλοία 79).

-Ο Πήτερ Γιωργιόπουλος με τις General Maritime και Genco (Dwt 6,9 εκ. Πλοία 68 ), αλλά με την παράδοση των πλοίων της Metrostar, το συνολικό τονάζ που ελέγχει ο κ. Γιωργιόπουλος φθάνει τα 9,3 εκ dwt και ο αριθμός πλοίων τα 84.

-Ο Βίκτωρας Ρέστης, με τις εταιρείες, Enterprises Shipping and Trading, Better Energy Transport, Golden Energy, South African Marine, Seanergy Maritime και First Cruises (Dwt 8,54 εκ. Πλοία 96)

-Ο Παναγιώτης Τσάκος  με τις Tsakos Shipping & Trading και Tsakos Energy Navigation (Dwt 7,8 εκ.Πλοία 78 ).

-Ο Διαμαντής Διαμαντίδης με τις εταιρείες Marmaras Navigation, Delta Tankers, (Dwt 6,72 εκ. Πλοία 50).

-Ο Γ. Λυκιαρδόπουλος με την Neda Maritime (Dwt 4,7 εκ. Dwt. Πλοία 30).

-Ο Γιάννης Κούστας, με την Danaos  (Dwt 4,67 εκ. Πλοία 68 ), όλα container. 

-Ο Αντρέας Μαρτίνος με την Minerva Maritime (Dwt 4,49 εκ. Πλοία 40).

-Η Αγγελική Φράγκου με τις Navios Maritime Acquisition, Navios Μaritime Holdings και Navios Μaritime Partners, (Dwt 4,45 εκ. Πλοία 48 ).

Θα πρέπει όμως να διευκρινίσουμε ότι εάν η κατάταξη γίνει με οικογένειες, η Οικογένεια Μαρτίνου, με τους τρείς αδελφούς Θανάση, Ντίνο και Αντρέα και τις εταιρείες τους EastMed, Thenamaris και Minerva, διαχειρίζονται συνολικά στόλο από 111 πλοία συνολικού τονάζ 11,6 εκ. dwt.

Επίσης οι αδελφοί Προκοπίου με τις Dynacom και Centrofin διαχειρίζονται στόλο από 118 πλοία (εν εν ενεργεία και υπό ναυπήγηση) συνολικού τονάζ 15,2 εκ. dwt.

Τέλος η οικογένεια της κυρίας Φράγκου διαχειρίζεται μέσω της Good Faith άλλα 14 πλοία 1 εκ. dwt, οπότε το συνολικό τονάζ για την κ. φράγκου γίνεται 62 πλοία 5,5 εκ. dwt.

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/shipping/dwt-xrisi.htm

----------


## Natsios

Έφυγε ξαφνικά από τη ζωή τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου στη Ν. Υόρκη η Μαρία Τσάκου, κόρη του καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου και αδελφή του Νίκου Τσάκου. Η Μαρία Τσάκου βρέθηκε νεκρή σε ξενοδοχείο της Ν. Υόρκης, όπου βρισκόταν για δουλειές και δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα γνωστά τα αίτια του θανά του της. Η οικογένεια Τσάκου είναι συγκλονισμένη από την αιφνίδια απώλεια. Η Μαρία Τσάκου ήταν από τις πιο δραστήριες επιχειρηματίες στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία και είχε αναλάβει ηγετικό ρόλο στην ναυτιλιακή επιχείρηση της οικογένειας Τσάκου.

Συντετριμμένη είναι η εφοπλιστική οικογένεια Τσάκου από τον ξαφνικό θάνατο της Μαρίας Τσάκου, κόρης του καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου και αδελφής του Νίκου Τσάκου, που πέθανε από ανακοπή καρδιάς τα ξημερώματα του Σαββάτου στη Ν.Υόρκη. Η 45 χρονη Μαρία Τσάκου είχε αναλάβει ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι των επιχειρήσεων της οικογένειας και ήταν πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος "Μαρία Τσάκου" που ιδρύθηκε στην Ουρουγουάη, για τη διάδοση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και του ελληνικού πολιτισμού στη μνήμη της γιαγιάς της, και μητέρας του Παναγιώτη Τσάκου. Το Ίδρυμα Τσάκου παρέχει την δυνατότητα εκμάθησης της ελληνικής γλώσσας και μεταφοράς στοιχείων του Ελληνικού Πολιτισμού σε 6.000 Ουρουγουανούς σπουδαστές.

*Η Μαρία ήταν από τα ισχυρά πρόσωπα στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία και εκτός των άλλων, συντόνιζε τις δραστηριότητες του ομίλου της οικογένειας στις χώρες της Λατινικής Αμερικής. Διατηρούσε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο στην Αργεντινή**.*

Η οδύνη και ο πόνος της μεγάλης εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας της Ελλάδας είναι μεγάλος. Η Μαρία ήταν κουμπάρα της Βίκυς και του Νίκου στον γάμο, μαζί με τον πατέρα της, καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκο.

Το επίσημο site του ιδρύματος ανάρτησε αναγγελία του θανάτου της κόρης της εφοπλιστικής οικογένειας, εκφράζοντας τα συλλυπητήρια του ιδρύματος στην οικογένεια Τσάκου.

Ως πρόεδρος του Ιδρύματος Μαρία Τσάκου, η κόρη του καπετάν Παναγιώτη είχε απευθύνει ομιλία στη διάρκεια της τελετής για τον εορτασμό της επετείου των 30 χρόνων, που έγινε στο Μοντεβιδέο της Ουρουγάης και την οποία είχαν τιμήσει με την παρουσία τους ανώτατα κυβερνητικά στελέχη, εκπρόσωποι του Ακαδημαϊκού κόσμου. Η εκλιπούσα είχε μιλήσει με συγκινητικά λόγια για τον πατέρα της και εμπνευστή του ιδρύματος που φέρει το όνομα της Καρδαμυλίτισας γιαγιάς της. «Όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα ταξίδι ψυχής, από το ταξίδι ενός Έλληνα, ενός λάτρη της γλώσσας, ενός Καπετάνιου» με τα λόγια αυτά είχε ξεκινήσει το χαιρετισμό της, τη βραδιά των εγκαινίων, η Μαρία Τσάκου.
Στη συνέχεια χαρακτήρισε το ίδρυμα καράβι «που με φορτίο του τις διαχρονικές αξίες του μοναδικού πανανθρώπινου πολιτισμού των Ελλήνων, την πολιτιστική και πνευματική κληρονομιά που οι πρόγονοι μας κληροδότησαν για να την διατηρήσουμε και μεταφέρουμε στα πέρατα της γης και με πλήρωμα όλους του φίλους, διανοούμενους, καλλιτέχνες, συμβούλους, δασκάλους, μαθητές, επισκέπτες, που ενστερνίζονται τους οραματισμούς μας και συμβάλλουν στην πραγμάτωση του, βγήκε – όπως θα έλεγε και ο μεγάλος μας Καβάφης – στον πηγαιμό για την Ιθάκη».


Η σορός της Μαρίας Τσάκου, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες θα μεταφερθεί στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα της, τη Χίο, όπου την Τρίτη θα γίνει η κηδεία της.

Τιμώντας τη μνήμη της, το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της HELMEPA αποφάσισε να:

(α) Συλλυπηθεί τους οικείους και τους συνεργάτες της στον Όμιλο Tsakos και στο Ίδρυμα “Μαρία Τσάκου” στο Μοντεβιδέο, Ουρουγουάη,
(β) Συμμετάσχει στην επικήδεια τελετή,
(γ) Αφιερώσει στη μνήμη της το Εθελοντικό Επιμορφωτικό Πρόγραμμα για τους αξιωματικούς ΕΝ μελών της HELMEPA που θα εκτελεστεί το 2011, 
(δ) Λειτουργήσει στη Χίο, στη μνήμη της, Περιβαλλοντική Έκθεση του Προγράμματος “Παιδική HELMEPA” στη διάρκεια του 2011, και
(ε) Καταθέσει δωρεά € 1.500 σε κοινωφελές ίδρυμα σύμφωνα με την επιθυμία της οικογένειας της".


Πηγή: toblogtonkirion, tlife.g, marinews

Περισσοτερα για το Ιδρυμα "Μαρια Τσάκου" μπορειτε να δειτε στις διευθυνσεις
http://www.tsakoshellas.com/foundati...history_gr.asp
http://www.fundacionmariatsakos.org/

----------

